# Did you ever have second thoughts about staying in Australia?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

While the number of expats moving to Australia continues to grow, there is no doubt that some people do find it difficult in the early months and years. There can be issues with the cost of living, the cost of goods, cost of services and a whole range of other issues may also come into play.

Did you ever have second thoughts about staying in Australia only to decide that Australia was the place for you?


----------



## AJ67 (Oct 23, 2012)

My answer to your question is "No". 
I´m currently back in my home country Sweden waiting for my visa to be granted. 
Some friends and family members ask me if I´m really 100% sure about migrating,and yes,I am. 
My reason is simple - after living with my first love for 23½ years I broke up with him and 2 months later I met my aussie partner online.
We fell head over heels in love but it took 11 months until we could meet.I got a 1 year tourist visa to Oz and i moved in with him straight away.
This journey has been unbelievable and our feelings are so strong.It´s an amazing feeling.Staying in Sweden isn´t even on the charts.
Sorry for getting private here but those are my reasons. All I want is to be with my man,it´s that simple. No regrets!


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There is certainly nothing wrong with that reason! Happiness can often find us when we least expect it


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

Well I just moved to Australia a bit over 4 months ago (although I have been here for over a year on a WHV before), but I guess that counts as the early months.

I have had and sometimes still have my doubts about migrating here, but not so much because of Australia as a country or because of its culture, but probably more because of issues any migrant in any country has. 
I left all my friends and my family behind and it is hard at the moment to meet new people. My Mum misses me a lot and asks every 2 weeks when I'll be back home. I missed my sister's high school graduation.
And - what I never thought possible - I love my home country with a passion and miss it dearly! I'd love to go for a walk in the woods or through all the beautiful countryside with heaps of paths leading through green fields and connecting cute little country towns that have a 600-year-old history. 
I'd love to buy a beer can for 40 cents (+25 cents bottle deposit, of course!) and sit in a random spot in a city and drink it because I can. I'd love to take my car and floor it on the Autobahn, visiting 4 different countries in a day's drive if I want to. 
And then I think - what if we have kids? Can I teach them german? Can I connect them to my home country and will they appreciate it as much as I do now? Can I make them understand how nice it feels to be part of this rich history, and reading Grimm's fairy tales in their original language? Will a part of my heritage get lost if I fail? 
Also, I will need to make a major decision (if my partner visa ever gets granted) if I want to become a citizen after a while. Germany doesn't allow dual citizenship.

But then, I get up in the morning and the sun is shining. And there's Kookaburras singing. An hour's drive down the road the sea is sparkling and inviting me for a dive, something I couldn't do "back home". This might even become my career, after years of fruitless search for a job that I could imagine myself doing for the rest of my life.
I turn up ten minutes late somewhere and instead of being greeted by impatient people rolling their eyes, no one else has turned up yet either. On the weekend, we drive 1.5 hours north-west and find ourselves in the most secluded spot on a river off a dirtroad. While we're fishing, parrots fly overhead. The other night I drove home and against the dark-red-orange sunset sky giant bats were emerging from the trees to the tunes of a relaxed triple-j song, making me pull over and watch, in awe about the beauty of this evening. 
I can go to the shops in trackpants, a wet t-shirt with my cozzy underneath and thongs, my hair going in all directions because I just finished a dive and no one even bats an eye. Most people are so friggin' informal it takes a lot to get used to, but is so relieving in the end because you don't have to constantly adapt the way you address someone. 

I'm not saying it is all perfect, but it has the potential. Sure I still get freaked out by the second huntsmen in the week I have to chase out of my car, and I still feel a bit insecure about all the inofficial social rules every culture has. But I made this choice and although I do get homesick occasionally and there are a lot of questions that only time will have an answer for, I don't think I'll ever regret moving here.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

That was absolutely beautiful, Laegil.  There's not a doubt in my mind you will be successful at passing on Germany's rich culture and traditions and, yes, even language to your children. All the best to you as you settle in to your new life in Oz.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Laegil said:


> Well I just moved to Australia a bit over 4 months ago (although I have been here for over a year on a WHV before), but I guess that counts as the early months.
> 
> I have had and sometimes still have my doubts about migrating here, but not so much because of Australia as a country or because of its culture, but probably more because of issues any migrant in any country has.
> I left all my friends and my family behind and it is hard at the moment to meet new people. My Mum misses me a lot and asks every 2 weeks when I'll be back home. I missed my sister's high school graduation.
> ...


Your post moved me so much. Thank you for sharing that. I'll hold off contaminating the thread with my own rant because you've already said so many vital things.

Just like you I never realized how Dutch, and how European, I was until I moved to Australia, and just like you I felt like I had to give up a lot and I do get serious spells of homesickness. I didn't hesitate for a second coming and staying here, and I wouldn't undo it for anything - but it is _far_ from easy and I don't know how people do it for anything less than love.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Do I love living in Australia? so far yes, my husband is here and I wouldn't want to be away from him again, even going to New Zealand for a couple of days was hard. 

Are there things I miss about the USA? YES I do, my family (they all have skype now  ) holidays there Thanks giving, Halloween etc. where all my large family would get together. Shopping, coupons, the price of stuff. I still have docket shock every time I go shopping here and I miss the ability to go shopping at night and not having black Friday shopping (I like a bargain). I am adapting. Not getting the cat litter I liked or the food I want (If I want Mexican I have to cook it and can't get black beans) etc. I am getting better at cooking. Not being able to get the car fixed on the same day as I have a problem.

Here I get to hand feed the Kookaburras, I don't have to wind my windows up and lock the doors in the car when I drive places, or avoid areas altogether. I don't have to worry about tornadoes or being buried in snow. Most of all my honey is here  so there is nowhere else I want to be. 

Overall though it has been more than worth it, I have been able to come to Australia and live the America dream 

Kttykat


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

kttykat said:


> Are there things I miss about the USA? YES I do, my family (they all have skype now  ) holidays there Thanks giving, Halloween etc. where all my large family would get together. Shopping, coupons, the price of stuff. I still have docket shock every time I go shopping here and I miss the ability to go shopping at night and not having black Friday shopping (I like a bargain). I am adapting. Not getting the cat litter I liked or the food I want (If I want Mexican I have to cook it and can't get black beans) etc. I am getting better at cooking. Not being able to get the car fixed on the same day as I have a problem.


I was in Arizona for just a few months, came home to The Netherlands and could NOT get over everything closing at 6, there not being free refills and, well, no Taco Bell. There, I said it 

I love the US and I love Germany (my partner is in love with Hornberg, where we vacationed with my parents) and I so feel your descriptions.

At the risk of sounding like a hippy  I think it's kind of beautiful everyone on this thread's whole point is that we're different and it makes us all the same


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Although I post on the forum as a sponsor and not a visa applicant, I too was an immigrant, albeit at a very young age. I spent most of my life here and indeed as a child it was really all I knew, but I could never shake the feeling that I didn't feel quite at home here, or didn't fit in, or couldn't be understood. For a long time I considered myself much closer to my original country/culture than Australia, despite having spent little time there. It's a concept called 'third culture kids' - where immigrant children don't feel completely at home in either of their cultures. I have a mild accent in English and a mild accent in my first language. Everyone's asking me where I'm from no matter where I am!

In my high school years I had a very romanticised view of my home country and considered that I would eventually move there to spend time immersed in my own culture. I guess this was difficult for my parents, as they had moved here largely to give me a better life, and there I was throwing it back in their faces.

Funnily enough, I was always absolutely sure that I would end up falling in love with someone from overseas rather than in Australia, and that's the way it happened. I just never imagined he'd be from Jordan! I assumed he'd be a fellow European.

Over the years living in Jordan with my husband and facing many difficulties and challenges in that country, I have developed a new appreciation of what it is to be Australian and what it is to be fortunate to be able to live here. I have been able to better embrace and accept this part of my identity. But it will never be my entire identity. I don't understand all those people who scream that immigrants must integrate completely and totally into their new society, which means completely forgetting their homeland and their language and their culture. Our children will grow up speaking three languages and I think that's fantastic in our world which growing smaller by the day.

Nowadays, having this mixture of cultures within me, which now also includes my husband's culture and language, I feel as though I belong nowhere and everywhere at the same time, but never to one particular place. I've never felt comfortable sitting in one place for a long time, so in the future we may continue the adventure somewhere else. We will always have a home base in Australia, it's just that it will be one of three or more home bases we're lucky to have 

I think it's everyone's right to seek their own happiness, whether it's in their home country or beyond.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Ive started this post 4 times and deleted it because this thread is a really delicate subject to me and I don't want to sound too negative about this country.

Many of you have maybe seen my older thread ( posted yesterday) on how I want to return back home, I had fought for my visa like the rest of you guys I went through the pain of not knowing and the waiting game for months on end. I finally had my visa granted, and WHAM it hit me this flood of mixed emotions am I don't the right thing, is this what I really want to do, all these questions and no answers, I had started this and now I had to proceed. My goodbyes were short and sweet to all my friends and family my notice at work had being handed in and away you go I was on a plane to Australia.

The initial shock hit me when I went shopping here, I had my trolley full with all the household cleaning products and laundry soap and household things I needed and used, to be honest the price of things didn't hit me until I paid the 1,400 bill at the checkout, WTF I hadn't even bought things like meat and veg, I should have known by the look on peoples faces whilst pushing the trolley around. This shop was just an initial shop to get me started. I couldn't believe how a simple jar of coffee was 6 times the amount here, and how a bag of tea bags usually 2 pounds for a bag of 120 tea bags could cost 21 dollars here, the expense here is beyond belief for me. I understand that the wage is good here but an average wage is only 20 dollars an hour here which Isn't that good considering the cost of things. 1000 euros could and did pay for every single thing for the month. food, mortgage insurances, bills and food, and I still went out if I wanted Saturday and Sunday, here 1000 dollars barely covers the rent in a month.
I just find Australia an expensive place to live and for a family coming over its very hard for them, for any single person its difficult but they don't have the added worry of children and Dependants to worry about.
Any one coming over with the illusion that they can survive on a minimum wage is wrong, my life style is not a lavish one here, I don't buy prawns twice a week like I did back home, I don't buy rib eye steak on more than one occasion in the week, and I certainly don't go out and pay 10 dollars for a beer in the pub. 
This is just my thoughts on the country of opportunity, wonderful place and great people but far too expensive to live here especially when you come from a place like Europe or the UK and you start comparing prices.

At the end of the day the man I love is here and I have had to make sacrifices like he has done himself, but I still have the option of selling this beautiful home and returning back either to Malta or to the UK, and the good thing is I have my husbands support.


----------



## aroundabout (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm so pleased that there are others that have had similar concerns to me about moving to Australia. I came here, never having been this far away from home before for a boy i'd spent 9 days with, people thought i'd lost the plot, but i'd never been so sure of anything before.

I've not really felt homesick for the UK, I guess as a result of lots of Skype sessions and emails, it's a relief to know that so many of my friends are actually staying in contact!! My first month wandering around the supermarket was just me going round saying 'ohhh we don't have these...Ohhh we have these, but at about half the price!!'

I was confused with the concept of a bottle-o and I still don't understand why things are priced in increments of 1c when the smallest coin is a 5c piece, why is Burger King called Hungry Jacks, and most importantly...where were the mini eggs at Easter??

But for me, i've made two very big lifestyle changes by moving here. I've moved to Aus and I'm now a partner of a soldier. I've lived in Darwin (Bit of an eye opener for a London girl), and I've been relocated to a very 'army' town in North Queensland. I've not been welcomed with open arms by the army partners as I've been told they see me as a foreigner who is stealing their benefits. I've been confronted a few times in bars and shops about why I'm here and I've been told to go home, most recently in the medicare centre when i applied for my card. I understand that immigration is in the media a lot here, but when the phrase 'You're almost as bad as those [email protected]%ing boat people' was thrown at me I went home and cried. My partner takes it badly, he'd love for us to move to the UK, where he has family and has only positive experiences, but he can't because of his job. I'm so proud of him and all he's achieved and i would never ask him to leave because of me but i'm on my own a lot. I'm struggling to find work where we live, I haven't made many friends and he's often away. I was a career girl in the UK, and it never even crossed my mind that the worst thing about moving here was not having a job!!

But the vast majority of people have been so friendly, I love the weather, being blessed with living in the north means i no longer own any jumpers, I love the scenery and the chances to explore and I just love living a more relaxed lifestyle, I no longer jump at the sight of a gecko, I've seen big salties in the wild, i've been through my first cyclone and most importantly i've sent back so many pictures of all these experiences. Right now, I call Australia home, and I know we'll return to the UK to live at some stage but i'm in no rush


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

aroundabout
you have friends here on the forum whenever you want to chat hun we have some wonderful caring people going through the same emotions as you are. 
I for one can totally relate to your problems of not having friends and being verbally abused lol especially how they always say your as bad as those [email protected]@~ boat people ive had that too. I just look at them smile and say " That's nice" ( mrs browns boys )


----------



## AJ67 (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh,aroundabout and Louise,it´s so unfair you´ve both been verbally abused because you came to live with your aussie partners.
Since the reason we decide to live in Oz is that we fell in love with an aussie citizen we shouldn´t be treated equal to illegal immigrants,that´s just very unfair! I´m not coming to seek a wealthy life or to use the system in any way.
Like many other aussie citizens my partner thinks he´s lucky to have been born and raised in the best country in the world so why should he move to chilly Sweden way up north?? 

I don´t have second thoughts about leaving Sweden for good,but while waiting for my visa I´m going places for the last time and seeing friends and even familymembers for the last time. That´s my sacrifice to be able to start a new life with my partner.
We´re not wealthy.We´re both back pain sufferers and he´s been on workers comp for 7 years after 2 work accidents.
I´ve been promised a couple of cleaning jobs and hope to find more but I won´t be making a fortune. There´s no way we can come up with money to travel back to Sweden to see my family and friends now and then.On top of that,my partner refuses to get in an airplane.

My partners wonderful family welcomed me with big arms but they live 9 hrs away up in Qld. We only see them a couple of times a year.
Only my youngest stepson,who´s 22,lives in our area with his girlfriend.
He´s a sweetheart who celebrated me with flowers and chocolate on (Step)Mothers Day  I love that boy like he was my son and he knows it too.
The oldest son is 24 and lives with his fiancee up in Qld with their nearly 1 year old daughter.
I´m a very proud grandmum of the most precious little girl!
My future mother in law is my best friend in Oz,besides my partner. I was so moved when I read her statutory declaration about us,that she feels me and her has a mother-daughter relationship.Love her to pieces!

Feeling lonely and not being able to pick up the phone and talk to my girlfriends was the hardest part during the time of my 1 year tourist visa.
I´ve shed many tears of loneliness.I´m pretty social and like to be able to go into town or to a supercentre but that´s a 50 min ride for us who lives up in the mountains.Mostly it´s just us 2 and our puppy.His band practices at our place on weekends.Other than that I don´t meet a lot of people.I can´t do videocalls on Skype because the service up in the mountains isn´t good enough so my social life is on Facebook

My partner has been very understanding of my feelings.He´s an oldfashioned aussie bloke who wants to take care of his woman in every way.
He wants us to be happy together but knows I need to make new friends to fill the void of my girlfriends in Sweden.
Since I left Oz in october to apply for partner visa from Sweden I´ve got to know a couple of girls/women living a couple of hours from us. 
They´re partners are musicians my partner have met and we´re going to hang out when I come back.
One is scandinavian like me.She came on PMV in 2008 and become a citizen november 2012  She and her hubby knows how hard this game can be and how costly it is. She´s not seen her family since 2008 although her dad was down for a visit last year.She misses them like crazy but skypes with them every week.

My partners friends have all been very generous to me but one person hurt my feelings immensely last week..
He´s a neighbour and has been a friend of my partner for 30 odd years.
They were sitting on the veranda talking and suddenly he called me a mail order bride 
He wasn´t drunk or stoned or trying to be funny.Apparantly it´s what he considers me to be.My partner couldn´t believe what he heard!! 
I´ve never been more insulted in my life- EVER!!! I feel like he called me a prostitute...  
This so called friend has been in our house several times (they´ve never asked us up to them though..)during my 1 year stay and after I left this is what he thinks of me.  I wish my partner hadn´t told me but it says more about our fake friend than of me. 

But no matter how hard it can be at times,my fiancee is the love of my life and I love him more than anything.
We plan to get married when I get back home. 
I never expected moving country would be easy but there´s also so many things to be happy and grateful for such as my new extended family,the lovely weather,the peaceful quietness where we live,the king parrots,rosies and kookaburrahs in our backyard.
We´ve handfed kingies and even had them in our kitchen.The males come back with their young ones in spring 

There´s 2 sides of every coin but I would never give up our love to stay in Sweden.
If my visa would be refused I really hope my partner will come live with me in Sweden but I don´t think he´ll be as happy as he is now.
I´m just praying he don´t have to make such a decision.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

I feel sorry for all of you having been abused. Just for the record there is no such thing as a mail order bride in 2013, this practice ceased years ago and i am more than happy to tell that to the ignorant ars$#@# that says it.
Aroundabout, Darwin is not a good representation of all cities, you should see if your hubby can get a transfer to Enogerra Army Barracks in Brisbane Queensland (cheaper living) or somewhere in Sydney. Enoggera (someone help me spell this right) is a large barracks with many different types (jobs) of soldiers working there.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have been in Australia for 1 year, 2 months and give or take 2 weeks now. I think throughout the experience (from moving to now) I haven't had a single second thought or doubt. I think if I had had a second thought in me, I wouldn't have been able to say goodbye to my cat at home, who was my baby and now lives with a beautiful new family. Not doing this was never an option and nothing has been bad enough to make me reconsider that my partner is 100% worth it. That, however, doesn't mean it's been easy.

There is a difference between crawling up a hill wishing you hadn't started, and climbing up a hill with nothing on your mind but the top. The latter is the case for me, but that doesn't mean my legs didn't hurt and don't still sometimes.

The hardest things when I just got here... no friends, no job, no family of my own around, no independence, nobody who truly knew where I came from. This phase last for about the first six months, until I found my current job. I had days where I was genuinely depressed, but to my surprise even then giving up never even occurred to me. The lady I went to to get waxed in The Netherlands was Irish, and she told me - if you get through the first year of immigrating you can do it. It made me realize I was going through a temporary phase, that it wouldn't last forever that I didn't have work or friends. But the dark days were very dark. I was angry sometimes and it's taken me a year to get over that - I gave up so much, and I did so for love, and I was angry that that was not evidence enough. That people would suggest I would leave my home, my family, my friends, my chances at good jobs, just to be here for no reason. I felt I had sacrificed so much and nobody seemed to notice but my partner, who was heartbroken on those dark days. But then again, we'd already done this before - he stayed in The Netherlands for a year first, and he had dark days there. Days where he was angry he couldn't read the labels in supermarkets, days where he got tired of my family and missed his, and I had had to watch him feel misplaced. So we know how the other person felt. This helped our relationship tremendously.

One of the hardest parts for me at first was living with my family in law. I love them. They are beautiful people with beautiful, warm hearts and kind enough to let us live with them while we try to build a life together. But holy crap. Living with your in laws. I don't think it's ever easy, even with the best people in the world. It took me a year to get used to that. Only now do I know my place (know when to butt in and when to let go and not worry about it). Also my parents in law are the people (as I've said before) who invented the "Fuck Off We're Full" sticker. Now I personally am treated wonderfully by them, but it still made me a bit jaded. I may never have been called names by anyone but I still felt like an unwanted immigrant indirectly. I think the difference for me was that The Netherlands right now is _very_ tense about Moroccan immigrants and some of my friends at home were Moroccan, so I had always felt that solidarity with the people who weren't made to feel welcome. It wasn't a new thing for me. But it was still infuriating as, again, I felt I had sacrificed so much.

After about six months I found a job. I am incredibly lucky. The job required someone who spoke perfect Dutch and good English, who had customer service experience and preferably a degree, who wanted to stay for as long as possible (as they usually had to resort to hiring backpackers). I was their golden ticket and they were mine. I am there still and love it. I have made friends there, make a decent living and feel like I love the work. I believe it brought me back to myself.

Australia is a beautiful country but at the end of the day every country is just a country. It's landscape, a whole bunch of individuals and a culture that ties only those together who grew up with it. Doesn't matter where you go, it's always the same. I love Australia because it is my home now. Not because it's better or worse than anything else. It is a beautiful country with beautiful landscapes, many lovely people, a very interesting culture and lots of freedom. Just like most western countries. I will nurture its culture, I will respect its people and laws, and I will contribute to it to the best of my ability - just like I did in my own country - but I am here for my partner, period.

The funny thing is I spent all of 2012 worrying about The Netherlands. Thinking about my family and friends there, getting worked up about the fact that I could much more easily find work there, missing the things I was used to. I went back to The Netherlands for two weeks in December 2012 for my mother's wedding. Boy was I in for a surprise.

I got to my mom's house, exhausted and relieved, and the first thing I heard was her saying something negative about my father (they are divorced and have since found others and remarried), which brought me to tears in my little old single bed in the winter dark. I woke up the next morning and it was still dark - at 8 AM, STILL PITCH DARK. I looked at the clock and I looked at the darkness outside and my muscles weakened, missing the sunlight. Over those two weeks I visited all the friends I missed, but it was a tight schedule and I was craving sleep and rest. And then I realized... Australia is my home now. It may not be what I was used to before, but it's home now. Home where my parents don't ruin our once-a-week-Skype with petty arguments because they miss me too much. Home where the sun always shows its face to energize my body. Home where I rest. Going to The Netherlands is now a sightseeing trip, of seeing all the places I used to love and all the people I used to see every week, but it's not where I lay my head and rest anymore. I think that's when I embraced Australia fully. But it took a long time and lots of dark days to get there.

If my partner and I - god forbid - ever broke up, I would go back there and not stay here, only because I would feel that was fair to Australia. I came here for him and I would leave if I was without him. But I don't see that happening.

The truth is this is such a hard subject because you can't say anything right. If you say you don't love Australia as much as you love home, it's "then you don't deserve to be here". If you say you love Australia more than you love home, it's "are you here for your partner or for Australia?". You can't win. There is no cultural slot for immigrants. There is only the very slow process of merging into a hybrid, which takes years and tears, but at the end of the day all that should matter is that what you came for is still worth it - your relationship. Which it still more than is for me. So I don't have second thoughts. I've had resentments towards the system and I've been homesick. But giving up was never an option. I'm not the kind of person who weighs personal comfort up against true love, because true love gives me enough personal comfort to endure anything.

Just my 10,000 cents  sorry about the long rant.


----------



## aroundabout (Feb 26, 2013)

It's so nice to hear so many other stories on here, and how everyone is settling into life in Aus! 

louiseb - Thank you so much for the very kind words. I guess only those who have been through the process knows what it is truly like and i'm just so grateful that I found this forum. Many people assume that now I have my visa all the hard work has finished which couldn't be further from the truth. Me and my partner need to learn how to be together without the visa bearing down over us. The majority of my friends that have been with their partners for nearly 10 years don't have joint bank accounts, they haven't even considered making wills, they're not fussed about having bills in joint names and they don't save receipts for presents because they don't have to. It sometimes feels like we've done it all the wrong way around, but hey at least we know all our finances are in order!! ha 

AJ it was so touching to hear how you've been accepted into your partner's family, having such a welcoming family to join must make all the difference. It's just a shame that his friend seem to be mis informed about your relationship and the immigration process. I hope he was quickly shown the door!!

I have to say that it's only been such a small minority of people that have been abusive. A very very small number, but it's just human nature to remember them more so than the positive ones I suppose. But I've had brilliant encounters with aussies that have touched my heart so much - a lady I worked with but hadn't really spoken to had asked her son in England to send over some chocolate so she could pass them onto me. I was speechless, absolutely speechless! 

And Aussieboy, I actually really liked Darwin once i'd settled in, it has a certain charm to it if you can overlook it's more obvious flaws, and I guess it was so different to what I was used to that I embraced it. But we've just started a three year posting up here in Townsville, so we won't be moving for a little while yet. We're hoping the army gods will be kind to us with our next posting and send us to a city down south but we won't know for another couple of years yet. It's just all part of the big adventure


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nelly87
That was so well written i dropped a tear then i remembered that i am a tough aussie bloke who can't show emotion )


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, I teared up, too. Thanks for sharing that touching story, Nelly.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you Aussieboy07 and CollegeGirl  

The journey is bittersweet isn't it? I think migration is a very emotionally unique and confusing process and I don't think people who'll never go through it will ever understand it. It's not black and white, it's not fun and games and it's not a tragedy... it just is. And it's grey and confusing and draining - but it's worth it if it's for the right reasons, I believe. 

And it's why I recommend everyone stay in each other's countries, not just one coming to the other once... because my partner now knows how I feel, because he did it for a year, too. And it's a very unique feeling you can't really describe.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

To explain my response, over a decade ago i fell in love with a Korean woman when working there as a teacher. I have never experienced such an intensity in a relationship as i did with this woman. At this time i had 2 young daughters living in Australia with their mother. I begged her to come to Australia but she could not leave her family and i could no longer be away from my daughters. We communicated for a while though eventually she married a korean guy to make her parents happy. So to see Nelly87 early post that she would have done anything to be with her partner, just made me feel sad. I do not regret my choice as my daughters will always come first and yes we love and we loose and we love again. My point is Nelly87 i admire your commitment to your partner. Sorry ramblings of an old guy


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> And it's why I recommend everyone stay in each other's countries, not just one coming to the other once... because my partner now knows how I feel, because he did it for a year, too. And it's a very unique feeling you can't really describe.


I agree with this SO much! It's so important for both partners to understand what it's like to be homesick and to experience culture shock and to have a language barrier. It just makes the relationship so much more equal, and it's a huge insight that helps partners understand each other on every level. It's also excellent if you're able to learn about and understand your partner's culture. I understand that sometimes this isn't possible because people have careers or caring responsibilities they can't leave, but where it is possible it's a good idea for sure.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

sashar said:


> wow louiseb,i don't know where you are shopping but my tea bags cost about $3.50,for 100,and my coffee cost $6 for 150 gms,i think you will have to lower your standerds a bit lol,you can live a lot cheeper that that.


LOL I actually shop at Woolworths and Kmart and another supermarket bugger what's it called COLES that's the name, that's the main three we shop at, sometimes we go to IGA. I have always drank Nescafé all my life and the gold blend cost a fortune out here, Tetley's tea bags that's what I drink, there nothing special but its what I like. I didn't think having to come to Australia I would have to lower my drinking habits especially the first and last brew before I sleep. I did have a cuppa at my aunts and she uses the cheaper brand Coles own and it tasted like nats pee. I am willing to change allot of habits now im here especially going out on the weekend, jeez the cost of drinks are expensive lol. I don't eat my weekly bonanza of king prawns and fillet steak as much. I do believe most foreigners do have this tendency when they first arrive to compare prices to there own country and this can be our downfall lol. I don't think I have expensive taste at all I live a humble life with very few luxuries and drinking my coffee and tea im used to isn't what I call having expensive taste, its just the cost of things here that I cannot wrap my head around. 
What tea bags and coffee do you buy and from where? im willing to give them a go lol.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Aussieboy07 said:


> To explain my response, over a decade ago i fell in love with a Korean woman when working there as a teacher. I have never experienced such an intensity in a relationship as i did with this woman. At this time i had 2 young daughters living in Australia with their mother. I begged her to come to Australia but she could not leave her family and i could no longer be away from my daughters. We communicated for a while though eventually she married a korean guy to make her parents happy. So to see Nelly87 early post that she would have done anything to be with her partner, just made me feel sad. I do not regret my choice as my daughters will always come first and yes we love and we loose and we love again. My point is Nelly87 i admire your commitment to your partner. Sorry ramblings of an old guy


I am so sorry to hear about how that ended up for you - my heart breaks for any father that has to miss his child or children. My partner also has a daughter from a previous relationship he barely gets to see - I don't want to get into specifics, as that is _his_ story, not mine. But let's just say I've come to understand the pain of a father very well. I hope you get to have your daughters in your life as much as you need to and they need to to know their daddy loves them. Kids always come first and you are a wonderful person for realizing that - and I also say that as the child of divorced parents. I have felt the difference between my one parent and the other about what comes first for them. Kids feel that and it means pretty much everything.

We were very lucky to find each other. I think we had unique circumstances that made us realize from day one that if either of us had any reservations, we should get out, we were both in a place in our lives where it was all or nothing, and we both took a lot of risks for each other which can end ugly but if it doesn't... then it ends really, really good. I realize we're very lucky.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Adventuress said:


> I agree with this SO much! It's so important for both partners to understand what it's like to be homesick and to experience culture shock and to have a language barrier. It just makes the relationship so much more equal, and it's a huge insight that helps partners understand each other on every level. It's also excellent if you're able to learn about and understand your partner's culture. I understand that sometimes this isn't possible because people have careers or caring responsibilities they can't leave, but where it is possible it's a good idea for sure.


Not only will my fiance and I both know what it's like to live away from our home country, but we'll both be American ex-pats living in Australia. lol. No language barrier, though. Er, at least, not much of one with _written_ language! I think it will take me a while to get the accent down!


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Haha CollegeGirl, I was just thinking of you guys and how this happily wouldn't apply to you. Boy does that make it easier 

Accent shouldn't be TOO much of a problem, although I've been here twenty years and mine still sounds different enough for people to notice. I also know an American lady who's lived here forty or more years and to us in Australia she clearly has an American accent, but Americans back where she comes from always wonder where she's actually from! So even more things to look forward to


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I always find the expressions hard to understand, for example my partner and i went into a shop and upon paying for our goods the young sales girl said well shouted " HAVE A GOOD ONE" i immediately responded with your a bit personal aren't you cheeky mare, it wasn't until after kevin dragged me out of the shop and explained that it wasn't meant in a sexual way that i laughed and went back to apologise. I still laugh at this today.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

louiseb said:


> I always find the expressions hard to understand, for example my partner and i went into a shop and upon paying for our goods the young sales girl said well shouted " HAVE A GOOD ONE" i immediately responded with your a bit personal aren't you cheeky mare, it wasn't until after kevin dragged me out of the shop and explained that it wasn't meant in a sexual way that i laughed and went back to apologise. I still laugh at this today.


Hahaha, Louise, I say that every day to someone!


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Hahaha, Louise, I say that every day to someone!


PMSL i cannot get over the expressions people use here we should start a thread on Australians saying V the rest of the world lol, hehe i,d have a right good laugh. I don't need to tell you what it means but hey they didn't publish 50 shades of grey for nothing lol.


----------



## aroundabout (Feb 26, 2013)

Sashar, you have a thread dedicated to your discussion. Could you please try and keep it there please? If louiseb or aussieboy want to add anything further to that discussion then i'm sure they will


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

everyday....


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

CollegeGirl said:


> Not only will my fiance and I both know what it's like to live away from our home country, but we'll both be American ex-pats living in Australia. lol. No language barrier, though. Er, at least, not much of one with _written_ language! I think it will take me a while to get the accent down!


Oh wow the language. Hahaha. As a Dutchie I grew up with mostly American tv and some British - hardly any Australian at all. In highschool I was all hipster trying to learn to sound British, practicing the sounds fanatically, and in college I hung out with friends from Arizona who I ended up visiting there as well, causing me to start to sound exactly like them... so I spent like 10 years learning to fully understand and mimic the sounds of British (London) English and the American accent and it's like my hard-drive is full at 25, LOL! I just can't learn the Australian accent. I try, and I just sound like a weirdo. Probably because I was also never before exposed to the Australian accent and then practiced the other two so intensely, and it not being my first language on top of that makes it even harder to identify specific sounds.

I remember the first time I came to Australia, December 2010, I met my partner's father and he mumbles and has this really thick accent. After that visit I admitted to my partner that the whole three weeks I just nodded and said "yes" to whatever his dad said because I didn't understand a single word of it and didn't want to keep saying "pardon" since I didn't even understand him when he did repeat himself. LOL. The accent was almost like a different language to me if people didn't clearly articulate. Used to it now, though!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

louiseb said:


> PMSL i cannot get over the expressions people use here we should start a thread on Australians saying V the rest of the world lol, hehe i,d have a right good laugh. I don't need to tell you what it means but hey they didn't publish 50 shades of grey for nothing lol.


It's an American thing, too. I've actually never heard it used to mean anything other than "Have a good day!" You can bet I'll be thinking twice about using it now though! Lol!


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

I find the Australian accent very difficult to understand in some circumstances. Mostly with older Australians. I always did (and occasionally still do!) pretend I am British haha It's a fun accent to do! 

Also....Taco Bell is amazing (referencing your post on the first page!)

I think it's so important for partners to be able to experience their partners culture. Even though America and Australia are so similar, there really are an astounding number of differences. Language, sport, TV, social culture, etc. My husband (Australian) and I met in 2006 and he has been living in America since 2007. I think even for him, going back to Australia will be so much different than when he left. He left as a recent college graduate, no job, a fiancee on the other side of the world. Going back now, he will be married for nearly 6 years with 2 kids and a steady career. He is jumping into a whole new ball game of life there!

The longest I have been abroad is 3mo in London while studying so this will all be new for me as well. I have visited Australia 3 times but this time when I land, I know it will feel a lot different. This time, I will be home. I know full well that there will be challenges. I feel as though Americans don't have the best reputation traveling abroad but maybe I can try to change the minds of some people! I know I will miss family, foods (Dunkin Donuts!!!), friends, the ease of driving on the right side of the road (!!!), the ease of going into stores and knowing exactly where everything is, etc. But anyone who is moving to Australia is most likely moving from far away and has gone through things that I will go through. I think if you expect it, you can embrace it easier than assuming it will be a smooth and flawless transition.

The most important thing to remember is WHY I (and you and everyone on this forum) will be moving to Australia. And that reason is for my partner, first and foremost. It's an unreal opportunity to give my young children. Many children would not get to experience something like this. It's a chance for me to grow and a chance for our family to start over in an amazing new place.

So yes, I will miss getting an iced coffee from Dunkin Donuts and calling my friends and family anytime, but I will try my hardest to make new friends and enjoy new experiences even if that means finding a new place to get coffee!


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well Bashishot
You won't be missing dunkin donuts as we have them here in Australia. Well at least in Brisbane we do.


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

Aussieboy07 said:


> Well Bashishot
> You won't be missing dunkin donuts as we have them here in Australia. Well at least in Brisbane we do.


Hmm a quick Google search tells me they closed them all down in the late 2000's but are joining the Australian market in 2013 again! Excellent news!


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi guys, just a sharing here. 
Mine is quite simple, i graduated from sydney on year 2002 which i spent 2 years there. I was in the process applying 175 visa during those days which is easily to get. However, i have a family business back home which my dad eagerly request me to help him out on the company operation. Well, i was given no choice to leave Australia to help my dad. Within 2 years, the company just split and we sell everything to retain all what is left to us. I was very disappointed and frustrated and applied for a job in downtown. Imagine that i was being paid for AUD550/mth. Besides that there is a reason that i came home is to be with my partner who's my wife now with 2 lovely kids. 
Both of us worked hard to put food on table and have never imagine i would take a move to migrate. 
I being asked if i manage to send my children to higher learning or to give them the best in malaysia? I worked for 10 years and i really can't afford to give them the best future with current economy and wages. So i applied and yes we got our grant. My wife never been to Australia and very much excited but for me, i still thinking of malaysia is the best country. We have 40,000 years old rainforest and we have ladybirds, dragonfly and whatsoever insects would fly to our house. If you're lucky, a deer would pay a visit.
My house just a few minutes walk to the beach with a rainforest in our backdoor but now i need to leave the place. I think all immigrants have to bear the sadness of leaving family and friends behind.
Australia is my second most loved country besides my country. I just tired of the big city life, i believe australia is a place to build your dream.


----------



## Jeza (Apr 14, 2013)

bashishot said:


> So yes, I will miss getting an iced coffee from Dunkin Donuts and calling my friends and family anytime, but I will try my hardest to make new friends and enjoy new experiences even if that means finding a new place to get coffee!


Welcome to the world of flat whites.

I remember asking for one at Starbucks in LA thinking they're a universal thing &they had no idea what I was on about & they thought I was being a smart arse.
Went in the next day and the same lady was there so I asked for a Latte & she said "no, I'll give you a flat white instead" she had done her homework.

Cant wait to go back, the fast food alone is worth it lol.


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

Second thoughts... I guess it would be a no, but that doesn't make it easy. I've already spent a year in Australia on a WHV, which is when I met my partner - the love of my life. We have now applied for a Partner Visa which, based on the answer from my CO, will be granted once i return to Australia in May (fingers crossed!). 

I haven't missed Norway for a second while in Australia. Not that I don't love my country, and there are certain things that I miss (like ice cold, clean water on tap and the crisp cold air...), but so far Australia has been amazing. 

Lorikeets just flying about in the trees, even the Bush Turkeys put a smile to my face (I've named the one outside our house), the amazing public BBQ areas and parks, how friendly and welcoming everyone has been, beautiful sandy beaches just a short drive away, the Jacarandas in full bloom in October, free concerts on Sundays, the SUN, amazing sunsets that takes your breath away, the markets, extremely good food, and just walking around at night looking at the city lit up in different colors. Being from Norway, I also find the alcohol very cheap, and just being able to buy a bottle of good wine for $10 is a major plus!  hehe.

I had to go home for 3 months, and am now preparing to REALLY go back and to live in Australia, I guess. Because this time I will have to find a proper job. One that's preferably related to my studies, one that's secure etc. And I really need to find one within the first 3 months, so that does worry me a bit. But I don't think I've had any second thoughts yet. I expected to be a lot more home-sick than I've was the first year. 

The really hard tings were not being there when my niece was born, that my nephew didn't recognize me when I returned and realizing that I won't be part of their lives like I wish I could. My parents are getting older, and it's hard when I know they wish I lived closer to them. Also, I have a really close relationship to my best friend and I miss having someone like her around - that I can rely on and that will always be there. It can get lonely sometimes, even if I'm not actually alone. It's hard to explain.

But I think it's worth it. My partner's family has been very welcoming and I am much more at peace in Australia. It feels like I've found something I've been searching for for a long, long time. And my partner is amazing and really tries to make it easier for me. I always try to keep in mind that it always took a while when I moved to a new city in Norway as well - to make those good friends and find my place. It will happen in Australia too!


----------



## smatouq (Apr 24, 2010)

Adventuress said:


> Although I post on the forum as a sponsor and not a visa applicant, I too was an immigrant, albeit at a very young age. I spent most of my life here and indeed as a child it was really all I knew, but I could never shake the feeling that I didn't feel quite at home here, or didn't fit in, or couldn't be understood. For a long time I considered myself much closer to my original country/culture than Australia, despite having spent little time there. It's a concept called 'third culture kids' - where immigrant children don't feel completely at home in either of their cultures. I have a mild accent in English and a mild accent in my first language. Everyone's asking me where I'm from no matter where I am!
> 
> In my high school years I had a very romanticised view of my home country and considered that I would eventually move there to spend time immersed in my own culture. I guess this was difficult for my parents, as they had moved here largely to give me a better life, and there I was throwing it back in their faces.
> 
> ...


Oh my god. Your husband is Jordanian? How interesting. I am from Jordan. I migrated with my husband to Australia 2 years ago. My husband is not Jordanian. Somehow I feel we have something in common. 
Regarding the life here in Australia, of course it's much better than life in Jordan or my husband's country, in which I'd lived 2 years, but I still can't feel the integration of cultures. I am afraid it's early to judge, but I miss alot of things here, things that are related to food for example. I miss our type of social life, We have been living in our apartment for almost one year, and I don't know any of our nighbours. It's rarely to greet you or even bothering smiling at you, by the way most of them not Australians so I can't say Australians are not friendly.
Talking personally, it's not easy to find job in Australia. Even the working culture here is so different, at least for me, most of the employees are either off or sick. It's enough to call in the morning and say I am sick, and that's it, you don't need to show any medical report to prove that you were REALLY sick and not making an excuse.
At the same time , if you get a good job you will be able to have let's say average life and save some money, which is not possible in my home country. There are many nice places to see in Australia. You can have good time without paying anything.

In general, life here is good. I guess it's a matter of time to get use to it. But I don't think I will be able to feel it's my home country.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

bashishot said:


> Hmm a quick Google search tells me they closed them all down in the late 2000's but are joining the Australian market in 2013 again! Excellent news!


PMSL I thought you actually meant dunking donuts in coffee lol


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

I wouldnt recommend dunking your donuts in your coffee - would not taste too good =))


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

smatouq said:


> Oh my god. Your husband is Jordanian? How interesting. I am from Jordan. I migrated with my husband to Australia 2 years ago. My husband is not Jordanian. Somehow I feel we have something in common.
> Regarding the life here in Australia, of course it's much better than life in Jordan or my husband's country, in which I'd lived 2 years, but I still can't feel the integration of cultures. I am afraid it's early to judge, but I miss alot of things here, things that are related to food for example. I miss our type of social life, We have been living in our apartment for almost one year, and I don't know any of our nighbours. It's rarely to greet you or even bothering smiling at you, by the way most of them not Australians so I can't say Australians are not friendly.
> Talking personally, it's not easy to find job in Australia. Even the working culture here is so different, at least for me, most of the employees are either off or sick. It's enough to call in the morning and say I am sick, and that's it, you don't need to show any medical report to prove that you were REALLY sick and not making an excuse.
> At the same time , if you get a good job you will be able to have let's say average life and save some money, which is not possible in my home country. There are many nice places to see in Australia. You can have good time without paying anything.
> ...


Hi smatouq, feel free to send me a private message so we can get to know each other and see what else we have in common! Ahlan wa sahlan fiiki


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

louiseb said:


> PMSL I thought you actually meant dunking donuts in coffee lol


Your comment just made my day hahaha I'm certain if I actually wanted to dunk some donuts in coffee I could do that in Australia but Dunkin Donuts...we will see about that!!!


----------



## paul2542 (Sep 17, 2012)

This is pretty much what I have been thinking all week. I have recently arrived in Australia on a Partner Visa. We have been together for over 5 years now, and I have previously spent a year in Australia but mainly we have living back in the UK.

Since I got here I cant say that I have been happy, I miss more about home than I every thought I would. I have realised I don't like Sydney anymore. Well not that I don't like it but I don't want to live here. Worst of all as she came back to Australia before me, she got a place in Parramatta. Nothing against it, but its no different from where I have just left, just better weather.

She is working here but I am not yet. Another thing I am struggling with; I have applied for countless jobs and apart from a few interviews I keep getting rejection letters. Back home I would at least have expected to get some more interviews. So pretty all day she is working and I am home on my own. I don't know enough people down here and feel very alone now.

I am really wondering what I doing here, I came here because of her and can't leave because of her, so now I feel trapped and bored. I know its still early days, but surely I shouldn't be this unhappy. I am really struggling to adapt, and find it difficult out here, even things that sound trivial like not being able to buy the food or drink you want, or the cost of basic items make it tough.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

paul2542 said:


> This is pretty much what I have been thinking all week. I have recently arrived in Australia on a Partner Visa. We have been together for over 5 years now, and I have previously spent a year in Australia but mainly we have living back in the UK.


 You poor guy i know what your going through, its hard especially when your home alone and your partner is working, Uk has nothing really much going for it or thats we think when we are offered the opportunity to visit another country, but upon arriving here to live and we actually see whats laid before us we miss our home land, our friends, even just the british comedy, even the cold weather becomes something we miss.



> Since I got here I cant say that I have been happy, I miss more about home than I every thought I would. I have realised I don't like Sydney anymore. Well not that I don't like it but I don't want to live here. Worst of all as she came back to Australia before me, she got a place in Parramatta. Nothing against it, but its no different from where I have just left, just better weather.


 I arrived 7 weeks ago and to be honest im starting to accept allot of things here in Australia, i am homesick like yourself i miss the way we do things back home, i miss the shopping and the one pouind shops lol although i was earlier informed that they sell crap lol which isnt all together true. I dont know sydney im currently in Perth and i think part of our getting to know the culture and its ways is trying to accept our surroundings, its hard i know paul because im going through the same process.



> She is working here but I am not yet. Another thing I am struggling with; I have applied for countless jobs and apart from a few interviews I keep getting rejection letters. Back home I would at least have expected to get some more interviews. So pretty all day she is working and I am home on my own. I don't know enough people down here and feel very alone now.


 Ah yes the jobs here, there system seems to a little different here, there are arguments that say if your a foreigner you get treated in a different manner, im not so sure about that i know down here in Perth they prefer to employ the foreigners dont know why but they do especially in the mining areas. I do know here that when you apply for a job of any kind they want as much proove and certification as they can get, the more you have the better the chances lol. I did find that my certificates and qualifications didnt count for jack shit here, i had to redo them all and pay a small fortune, but considering the wages out here you will regain what you have spent very quickly, and you know you have a job. I have found that doing a security course is very attractive here as the jobs are in an abundance and they are always on the look out for new staff, only a suggestion.



> I am really wondering what I doing here, I came here because of her and can't leave because of her, so now I feel trapped and bored. I know its still early days, but surely I shouldn't be this unhappy. I am really struggling to adapt, and find it difficult out here, even things that sound trivial like not being able to buy the food or drink you want, or the cost of basic items make it tough.


 This feeling of what the hell .... is normal and you will get over it once you start seeing the benefits around you, once you find a job and you have a steady income coming in then things seem to be brighter , i do understand the food and drink problem here i had a right good moan in an earlier thread i had started and i do believe this thread was started by Our Mod due to my moaning lol. I know where your coming from Paul i really do, some people come from other countries and find the whole experience of moving here a delight, i didnt feel like this i love my husband and i would go to the end of the earth for him but it doesnt erase the feelings of being alone and homesick and feeling down and depressed, My biggest problem here was the cost of things lol now im getting over this hurdle and accepting things the way they are, I know that my friends here would like to say " well if you dont like it go back home" but its not that easy. Paul these feelings will subside i promise you they do lessen. Hang in there and remember on the forum were always here to listen to you and help you without judging you. 
Good luck paul
Louiseb


----------



## rofnac25 (Nov 15, 2012)

I didnt come here on a partner visa, when entering Australia I didnt even know her. I came with my friends who are also still here and I lived with them for my first year.

I had no regrets, didnt really feel homesick as prior to coming to Australia I backpacked around India / Asia for 6 months so any hint of "missing home" was ironed out in those months.

Since moving in with my partner and 2.5 years on from entering Australia I still get days where I think "I wish I was back in the UK right now" or "I miss home" (especially around Xmas! ) . It's been a bit harder since I've been living with my partner because we moved away from where my friends are and now I see them every month or so instead of everyday. The times that are hard are when we have an arguement/fall-out she turns to friends and family... I turn to... nobody, when I get the cold shoulder I feel very alone in this country.

It doesnt help that your whole family and majority of your friends are on the otherside of the globe and you sort of feel as they've written you off and moving forward and you're no longer apart of their day to day. When you first getaway its all skype calls / fb messages / emails / phone calls - people miss you in their life... as time goes by these reduce dramatically - cease in some cases.

Then I think back to life before Australia - I couldnt find a job for a year in my field (Bachelors in IT), I was on job seekers benefit feeling like a complete down'n'out. I was turning up to job interviews for entry level roles with people in their 40-50's - 10-20 years experience who had been laid-off going for the same job taking 15,000 pound pay cuts. Life was not peachy in the recession in the UK. I visited in June for 3 weeks in 2012 and people looked miserable - still no jobs, my brother has been out of work after finishing his a-levels for 6 months currently. I loved my visit back to England (to see my friends and family) but I was happy to get back on Australian soil after 3 weeks.

Everyone wherever or whoever you are will get down days... being migrants I think on those down days we think back to our homeland, think about the good times and the comfort of friends and family and wish we were there. It doesnt help when we're out of work - sitting around feeling useless.

For those in two minds I say stick it out for at least 12 months - if you're feeling down give home a ring, speak with relatives it'll help - trust me. Try and get out of the house, you're in Australia - go sightseeing in your spare time - its an amazing landscape with plenty to see and do. You miss food from home? Google <insert country> import shops there are plenty in every city - anything you miss will most likely be found here... for me... Iru Bru, Dr Pepper, Mushy peas, Angel Delight, Marmite, Worchestershire Sauce, Walkers crisps, Bisto gravy, McVities Biscuits *proper* English Cadbury's chocolate ....the list goes on... can all be bought here (fair enough - expensive but if you really crave it!)

Good luck


----------



## aroundabout (Feb 26, 2013)

paul2542,

I absolutely understand what you are gong through, please don't think you are alone. Nothing about what you have doing / have done is easy and you just take it one day at a time. There is this idea back in England that Australia is this place where there are jobs for everyone, and it seems that just isn't the case. I spoke to someone recently about a job, and they said they had over 700 applicants and it was impossible to sit through and read all the CV's so they just employed a friend of a current employee...add to that, being a foreigner I think my chances up here are slim. I know nothing of your profession, but is it something you could do as a contractor, could you speak to a recruitment agency about maybe temping / contracting?? Last year when I had temp work, both places offered me sponsorship to carry on in the role, which I had to turn down because we were relocated. It'll get you out the house, get some money and get some connections... 

Our situations are pretty similar actually. I've now been unemployed for 5 months (and counting), all my savings are gone and my partner is now away, with very limited contact. It's hard, bloody hard but I know im not going to spend the rest of my life unemployed so I just keep going. One day, someone will look at my CV and think 'This is the girl for us' and knowing my luck we'll be moved on somewhere else (fingers crossed - Melbourne!!)

It sounds corny, but you need to get out and about, join some clubs, go for a walk/a run or go to the aquarium. Make sure you have 'rest' days when you don't fixate on getting a job or you'll go bananas. If you crave pommy stuff, try Woolworths, they have English stuff (revels, mushy peas, PG tips...etc) in the international section and its not that expensive. 

I really really hope things get better for you!!


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah, finding work isn't as easy as people think, it really depends where you are. I know there aren't a lot of jobs where we are in the Southern Highlands. My husband has been looking for work since January when we got back from the USA. He just managed to get a job as a motorcycle postman with Australia post which may sound great but he has a Master of Science degree! I have just started to look for work too since I wasn't allowed to work here until my 309 was granted last week.

Kttykat


----------



## johnboy1234 (Aug 19, 2012)

I can totally relate to you guys on here! I dont really miss home at all, (Northern Ireland) but do miss my friends and family at times! But as already mentioned on here, its just a phone call or skype session away, so missing things doesnt last that long!

Can totally relate to your situation as well kittykat, i was a Police officer back home for near 10 years, extremlely highly trained in so many things, firearms, advanced driving, counter and anti terrorism training, etc etc etc, but i cant get any work here at all in Melbourne! Been applying here on a daily basis for stuff from driving jobs to stacking shelves at coles and woolworths and everything in between with no luck at all  

Becomes kind of disheartening at times, but im optimistic that things will change in time  but i agree that you have keep busy and keep the spirits up!

Despite all this i still wouldnt change being here rather than back home! Love the country  

Good luck everyone and hope you all get what you want


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Regarding the work discussion, for those who "just" got here and are struggling with how hard it is to find work - for what it's worth:

I arrived in Australia on 31 January 2012. Apart from one HORRIBLE callcentre sales job (I came home crying and quit on day 5... and I had successfully done cold sales jobs before!) my first callback and interview was on 20 August 2013, I started that job (which I still have) on 22 August 2012.

In the about 7 months between arriving and getting a job I applied for about 70-100 jobs a month. From McDonald's to K-Mart to backpacker hostels to cleaning jobs (with retail and cleaning experience) - none of them bothered to even respond.

I'm a 25 year old historian educated at one of Europe's best universities with 7 years of work experience and a glowing reference from one of the Netherlands' biggest banks and had been offered a government job before I left for Australia. Needless to say I was butthurt.

But I know why they probably threw my resume out on sight. I honestly believe it was NOT my nationality or my very foreign name (Nelly is short for Nelleke, don't even get me started on my last name). It was two things - Dutch references are useless to Australian employers (what, they're gonna work late to call The Netherlands during their office hours when they don't recognize the company names at all so they could be made up?) AND... temporary visa.

Temporary visa is a big dealbreaker.

Some immigrants say they had no problem at all working on a temporary visa, but I believe they are a minority. For one, partners are often tied to one place of residence, unlike backpackers. We live in the outer suburbs, almost countryside. Those circumstances mean you're gonna need luck and patience.

My point is that you're not alone, and no matter how long it takes it's not your fault in any way, shape or form.

You know why I got the job I did? They were looking for Dutch speaking people with stellar customer service experience and the intention to stay in Australia with high level education who were willing to call Dutch customers on the night shift (10pm thru 6am). Try and find those! They are rare. Dutch backpackers leave too soon and Dutch migrants are often already permanent residents and unwilling to work nights. I got EXTREMELY lucky that I fit that one profile at the exact right time and my now supervisor was born in the Netherlands so she recognized the companies on my resume.

I know the search is depressing. I was ready to start slamming my head into a wall of boredom and poverty (my partner was injured and unable to work) and I hated feeling worthless on the job market. But you can't stop and you can't be defeated because there IS something out there for you. There ALWAYS is. Hopefully it will be faster than 7 months for you, if it's not, you have to keep going. Because once you find that employer that DOES want you specifically, you hit jackpot, because if you work hard you won't be replacable.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Making this sticky. I believe the insights and discussion here is invaluable. Being a new immigrant is bloody hard, and knowing that you are not alone, that its not your fault and that there are people out there , just like you.... Makes it so much easier. 

P.s. Nelly, can't believe it has been that long... Lol glad you like your job and smooth sailing with your PMV.

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

It has being easier for me since i joined this forum, and i say this sincerely most people on here have and are going through there own stresses and worries and difficulties, reading other peoples threads and replies has allowed me to open my eyes and realize im not alone in this. I thank everyone for the help and advice you have all given me, this is why i will continue to help all of you were i can.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes apart from the obvious fact that I wouldn't have been able to put together our application without losing my mind if it wasn't for this forum... it is also always comforting to read you're not alone. Many people on the outside simply don't understand how it feels, and sadly, the outside is a large area covering pretty much everything outside the partner. 

Boboa - thank you  love my job. Incredibly lucky. Actually look forward to going to work every night, which is all one could ask for.


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

bashishot said:


> Hmm a quick Google search tells me they closed them all down in the late 2000's but are joining the Australian market in 2013 again! Excellent news!


Like most things American here, it still won't taste the same.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Ozz777 said:


> Like most things American here, it still won't taste the same.


That's not always a bad thing, I much prefer the deep fried hot apple pies at Australian McDonalds, the ones in the US are baked and suck big time...

Kttykat


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

Everyone has their own taste. For myself, I haven't gotten to the point where I believe Australia is some utopian paradise where everything is so much better than the rest of the world, like so many expats on these types of forums have done. Hopefully that will happen someday for me too.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Ozz777 said:


> Everyone has their own taste. For myself, I haven't gotten to the point where I believe Australia is some utopian paradise where everything is so much better than the rest of the world, like so many expats on these types of forums have done. Hopefully that will happen someday for me too.


I don't know who you are saying thinks Australia is Utopia, if you read my previous posts on this thread there are many things I miss about home as do others on this thread. Perhaps I missed someone's post who was saying it was all rainbows and unicorns.....

Kttykat


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

Not directed at you or anyone. I belong to a few of these forums, and the positivity about all things aussie gets a bit nauseating at times. I like the place and the people, but it as of yet is not my home, just the place I live now.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Well speaking as a partner of an Australian, given the choice I would prefer to be home in the USA if it wasn't for my husband being here. I wouldn't come to Australia to live just for the sake of it. We are all just trying to make the best of it.

Kttykat


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry if you do not like it leave


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Aussieboy07 said:


> Sorry if you do not like it leave


Really that is what you take away from that..... I didn't say I didn't like Australia.

Kttykat


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

Aussieboy07 said:


> Sorry if you do not like it leave


Lol thanks for your advice.


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

kttykat said:


> Really that is what you take away from that..... I didn't say I didn't like Australia.
> 
> Kttykat


I'm pretty sure he was talking to me.


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

Well ....the US sure is going great guns eh? The people are divided re their President with such hateful comments from both sides....Health n welfare is a mess n the economy is just going downhill fast....these are not my observations but from American expats....throw in the murder rate n massacres n terrorism n then complain our food is not up to standard....people who can blend in easily without any underlying racism that other migrants have to face should not winge....


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

dunan said:


> Well ....the US sure is going great guns eh? The people are divided re their President with such hateful comments from both sides....Health n welfare is a mess n the economy is just going downhill fast....these are not my observations but from American expats....throw in the murder rate n massacres n terrorism n then complain our food is not up to standard....people who can blend in easily without any underlying racism that other migrants have to face should not winge....


I am allowed to miss my home and family too.... I wasn't whinging and I only have to open my mouth for people to realize I am not from here and there seem to be some who just don't like Americans period! Most people are really nice though and I do like a lot about Australia.

Kttykat


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

Once again, thank you for your opinion.


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

Not at you Kitty....its not about missing family n friends...its the I cant fit in....people don't like me...the food is better in the USA..and someone with no opinion like the above poster that still finds time to post a mindless statement....

Try posting on an American forum about gun control or anything that questions that they are not the only nation in the world and see the reaction...


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

Some people do find the change much harder than others. That doesn't mean "if you don't like it, go home". My husband has been living in America for the past 5+ years and I'm 99% certain he prefers Australia to America but that doesn't mean he should just leave! I don't think anyone will like anywhere they live 110%. It's a fact of life. I'm not sure how long Ozz777 has been in Australia but it takes time and I understand that. Plus depending on where he is from, the differences could be astounding. Whereas America and Australia are different but very similar.

I don't know. Just trying to see it from all sides.


----------



## aroundabout (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Dunan,

I want to get this across right now - I understand that when someone criticises your own country it's sometimes very hard to take. I get all stroppy and defensive when someone verbally attacks the UK (Even though I know it's not perfect - but hey, where is) But this thread is on an immigration board for people who have emigrated to Australia about reasons that might make them want to leave. I'm pretty sure if I logged onto a similar thread on an UK immigration board i'd find a few things I didn't like, but would I jump on there and criticise their opinions - no. 

I actually find your comment on those who can 'Blend in' a touch offensive. Just because i'm white whose first language is English, I shouldn't struggle to adapt? I shouldn't seek help or advice? Should I change my accent so people won't notice i'm English? People have moved thousands of miles, but only those who outwardly look different to a stereotypical aussie are ok to have a moan?? I have been shouted at and told to go home when I was wearing shorts, a tshirt and my flip flops. The only reason she knew I was English was because of my accent - but it must have been my fault, cos I didn't blend in enough.

Most of the people on this site have all left behind family and friends, jobs, favourite foods, favourite tv shows...and we're here trying to get some support. Some of it might seem trivial, because some of it is trivial, but it still matters. There's been 5 and a half pages of really supportive messages on this thread which has helped me so much get some perspective about my situation, and now it's descended into 'if you don't like it leave'. Lovely.


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

Did I say if you don't like it to leave? So Aussieboy n me cannot give our opinion about what is said on a public forum?


----------



## aroundabout (Feb 26, 2013)

Ofcourse you're entitled to your opinion, and ofcourse you're allowed to give it out. I just don't think this particular thread was the best place for it, but that's just my opinion.

And you are correct, you didn't say 'if you don't like it leave', but I was just referring to the tone of thread, It just doesn't feel that supportive anymore after that comment was made.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Aussieboy07 said:


> Sorry if you do not like it leave


LOL thats a bit rough innit, some times the love we have for a person will take us to the end of the world all four corners of it, its not people don't like living here, i think its more we learn slowly to adjust to the way of living here, imagine your in a country you know no one you don't know the ways and culture, believe me it can be very emotional. You love your partner but somethings maybe annoy you, you dont like but you take the good with the bad, by loving them you make sacrifices and i believe thats what most people are faced with when they arrive here. This is just my view.

Louiseb


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

> If you don't like it - leave


To anyone who does believe this, a question:

Is this also what you're going to tell your partners during the days they struggle with homesickness, during the months they may suffer from culture shock? Because believe me, it will happen. Will you also patronisingly explain to them that this country is so much better in so many ways than the one they have left simply in order to be with you?

How lucky you are that you're able to stay in the only country you've ever known and have everything you ever wanted, including your partner who is giving up everything that was familiar to them to be with you in your country - not theirs - yours. THAT is sacrifice and it should be respected.

What if - God forbid - something changed here in Australia that made it unbearable to continue living here? And in order to give your family a better life you had to move somewhere else? Will you forget the fact that you were ever Australian and all the experiences you had here? Will you stop speaking English to your family because it makes the people around you uncomfortable?

Oh of course, you would assimilate into your new country and culture absolutely effortlessly, put everything into learning your new country's language, and then also several years perfecting your accent so that nobody could tell you were ever a foreigner, and completely forget the national identity you're so proud of right now  Easy.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Just to change the subject a little, ive just seen the most biggest hairiest creatures crawl out of one of my boxes ( from the container ) oh it had 8 legs and i swear it had nike trainers on it ran so fast. How do you guys cope with spiders and crawlies here i hate the little buggers with a passion, i,d never actually thought about crawlies before running around the house. I dont want to kill them ( i couldnt even if i tried because im running and screaming in the other direction) but i dont want them running around. I know its somewhere in this house which makes me so uncomfortable, im sure there will be no sleep for me tonight lol.


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

I will be bringing an inflatable bubble with me that I can sit inside and no spiders will go near me!!! hahah Spiders and bugs are not my strong point and I hope I never see one of those huntsman ones in my car! I don't know what I would do!


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

WHOA back up there huntsmen go in your car, seriously they go in your car.? OMG i never thought of them in my car urgggggg.


----------



## aroundabout (Feb 26, 2013)

Get a big shoe and whack it when you see it!! 

We use Moretin bug spray, although we try not to use it that much cos it stinks and its probably very very toxic, but it seems to get rid of ants and those little flesh coloured cockroaches. Alternatively get a pet gecko and it'll gobble up all those little pesks!!haha you'll just have to put up with a little lizardy thing running round your house!!


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

What do you mean by ''Supportive'' Read thru some of the threads here...it paints a pretty negative view about what to expect....the food is so expensive compared to BACK HOME...the people don't like me cause I have an accent...I wouldn't be here if it wasn't for my partner...

And.... Aroundabout did you not tell Sasher to go back to his own thread when he rightly pointed out an exacerbated cost for a supermarket item?

For a lot of us our partners are making a TOTAL lifestyle change and are just so happy to get a chance to live in one of the greatest countries in the world.... so im very sorry if I feel a bit turned off by some of the things posted...

Have fun and I leave you to vent in peace...no hard feelings at all...


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

bashishot said:


> I will be bringing an inflatable bubble with me that I can sit inside and no spiders will go near me!!! hahah Spiders and bugs are not my strong point and I hope I never see one of those huntsman ones in my car! I don't know what I would do!


Lol we had that very thing happen in our car. My wife was loading up some baby stuff she got from a friend and a huntsman ran out of a box and into the car somewhere. They spent a couple hours searching for it, but couldn't find it so she assumed it had gone, so she drove home. Fast forward about three days and I'm out in the car looking for something and I spot something on the rear window, behind the sunshade next to the baby seat. It's our friend the huntsman. He's about 3 inches across and quite alive. Needless to say, he sleeps with the fishes now.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Dunan were on spiders now lol any advice lol.

*Aroundabout; Get a big shoe and whack it when you see it!! * Yeh right believe me im running and screaming the house down, the funny thing is the neighbors are saying " its that crazy English women next door" lol. I actually brough some Bygone which is the same stuff i think same tine ect it was good back home in Malta for cockroaches and bugs and yes it stinks awful lol.


----------



## Clanders25 (Feb 27, 2013)

This forum has been incredibly amazing to my partner and I undertaking this journey appying for a partner visa. 
It is great to be able to read about other peoples experiences once migrating to Australia. I am the Australian sponsor in our application and have spent close to a year living in Denmark with my partner and his family. Although I have really enjoyed the past year it hasnt come without bouts of homesickness. Despite the love and support of my husband and my amazing in laws there was times when I felt sad and alone. Especially with the language barrier. Now my partner has applied to migrate to Australia by reading threads such as this I am more aware of the massive move and sacrifice he is making for our relationship. He is extremely close with his friends and family. I just hope I can be as supportive for him starting our life in australia as he has for me. 
People who dont understand what a huge thing it is to leave your home country, friends and family please show some sensitivity!
For all of you out there who have made the move to Australia to be with your love ones I hope you can soon feel as much at home here as I do. I wish you all the best with your new lives!
Clanders


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

louiseb said:


> LOL thats a bit rough innit, some times the love we have for a person will take us to the end of the world all four corners of it, its not people don't like living here, i think its more we learn slowly to adjust to the way of living here, imagine your in a country you know no one you don't know the ways and culture, believe me it can be very emotional. You love your partner but somethings maybe annoy you, you dont like but you take the good with the bad, by loving them you make sacrifices and i believe thats what most people are faced with when they arrive here. This is just my view.
> 
> Louiseb


Yes, I think you nailed it pretty well. For me at this time, it's a good place with good people, but it's not my place or my people... Yet.

And leaving is not an option at this time, I have a wife with two older children who have their whole lives here, and we have a new baby. Should I just abandon them because the snags taste gross? I don't think so.

My issues with australia, as mindless as they are to some, are valid to me, and have nothing to do with people liking me or not. Lol, what am I, seven?


----------



## Clanders25 (Feb 27, 2013)

oh and as for the spiders. Peppermint oil is amazing. Spiders hate peppermint. Add a couple of drops to a spray bottle with water. Spray in cracks and the entrances of your house and around the basement. Smells good too


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Clanders25 said:


> oh and as for the spiders. Peppermint oil is amazing. Spiders hate peppermint. Add a couple of drops to a spray bottle with water. Spray in cracks and the entrances of your house and around the basement. Smells good too


Oh wow i have peppermint oil i will try this tomorrow when the lights on and its not so dark lol i hate the big ugly creatures, jeez my skin crawls when i see them. Thanks for this tip hun.


----------



## aroundabout (Feb 26, 2013)

Dunan, by supportive I mean that we're not alone in thinking the things we do. I now know know there are a lot of people who feel like I do and who have been through what I have, people who say 'Carry on, don't give up, it takes time...etc' all very supportive in my opinion. People, including myself, have also said some pretty great things about Australia too! But the title of this thread says it all really 'Have you ever had second thoughts...??' Chances are some people have had second thoughts and this seems to be the place to share them.

Im very happy to be here, I want to be here but it's not as straight forward as just picking my life up in the UK and dropping it down here, plenty has changed and not all for the better. Yes i'm here for my partner but is that a bad thing? Isn't your partner doing the same for you? But as you said, no hard feelings etc etc, good luck to you and your partner, I hope all goes well.

PS it was me who asked Sashar to return to another thread, but it definitely wasn't about his supermarket comment. There were other comments previously which have since been deleted regarding another thread...


----------



## aroundabout (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes back to spiders, it's either you or them!!

I once left a door slightly open near where I last saw it and turned my back for a split second - enough to convince myself that it had legged it while I wasn't looking. I then had a big drink and slept like a baby!!


----------



## paul2542 (Sep 17, 2012)

rofnac25 said:


> I didnt come here on a partner visa, when entering Australia I didnt even know her. I came with my friends who are also still here and I lived with them for my first year.
> 
> I had no regrets, didnt really feel homesick as prior to coming to Australia I backpacked around India / Asia for 6 months so any hint of "missing home" was ironed out in those months.
> 
> ...


I have lived here for a year before so I kind of knew what to expect, but somehow it just different. But the is the first time that I don't know when I will ever go back to the UK. I know what you mean about Facebook/Skype. When I first got down here, I was messaged pretty much everyday and now im lucky if its once a week.

I know the missing English food and drink can sound pretty stupid but I have found that its those little things that just seem to get me down. I have found some of my favorites this week, went to a few different shops and Woolies. Even managed to buy a proper pork pie, lol.

I think the worst thing at the moment for me is not working, so im just sitting around waiting for my girlfriend to get back from work. I just get bored and feel quite lonely, and those are times I do think back to the UK. But in all honestly there is nothing back there for me anyway, just that comfort zone of family and friends.

Its good knowing that other people go through the exact same thing, because I don't feel like you can relate to anyone else here. Its hard to talk about it to people back home or anyone here, and yes I have had that nice supportive response of 'Go home if you don't like it'.

I know it will get better but right now I still seem to question why I came here.


----------



## paul2542 (Sep 17, 2012)

louiseb said:


> You poor guy i know what your going through, its hard especially when your home alone and your partner is working, Uk has nothing really much going for it or thats we think when we are offered the opportunity to visit another country, but upon arriving here to live and we actually see whats laid before us we miss our home land, our friends, even just the british comedy, even the cold weather becomes something we miss.
> 
> I arrived 7 weeks ago and to be honest im starting to accept allot of things here in Australia, i am homesick like yourself i miss the way we do things back home, i miss the shopping and the one pouind shops lol although i was earlier informed that they sell crap lol which isnt all together true. I dont know sydney im currently in Perth and i think part of our getting to know the culture and its ways is trying to accept our surroundings, its hard i know paul because im going through the same process.
> 
> ...


Thanks,

There is far more that I miss than I every thought I would, and unless you are in our situation people don't understand. Which then makes it difficult because you wonder who you can even talk to.

I didn't think it would be easy getting a job, just surprised that I can't seem to get interviews for certain jobs, and it just gets me worried thinking how long this will last for. I know I just have to toughen up on that front, and keep at it.

Well one thing that has changed is we are moving to Cronulla next week. We have found a nice apartment close to the beach. I loved Cronulla last time I was here and hopefully that will help get some positive feeling back.

As much as I have felt down and missed home, I know I don't want to go back there, and I do want to be here. There's lots a do enjoy here and I do feel it will get better, I just don't well being around the house all day. I also feel like im missing opportunities to get and meet people. Apart from my girlfriend and her family, I literally know about 4 people.


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

paul2542 said:


> I have lived here for a year before so I kind of knew what to expect, but somehow it just different. But the is the first time that I don't know when I will ever go back to the UK. I know what you mean about Facebook/Skype. When I first got down here, I was messaged pretty much everyday and now im lucky if its once a week.
> 
> I know the missing English food and drink can sound pretty stupid but I have found that its those little things that just seem to get me down. I have found some of my favorites this week, went to a few different shops and Woolies. Even managed to buy a proper pork pie, lol.
> 
> ...


Have you thought about volunteering? A few years ago I spent 4 months in NZ without a work visa and I was depressed and bored at first. The only people I knew were my former partner and his friends and he spent most days at work. I started volunteering at a riding centre for disabled kids (I have a horse background and equine degree). I ended up a full time volunteer, working with the kids and training their horses. It was incredibly rewarding and has helped me figure out what I ultimately want to do with my life. It really makes a difference when you've got somewhere to go every day especially when it improves other people's quality of life.


----------



## paul2542 (Sep 17, 2012)

Whitney said:


> Have you thought about volunteering? A few years ago I spent 4 months in NZ without a work visa and I was depressed and bored at first. The only people I knew were my former partner and his friends and he spent most days at work. I started volunteering at a riding centre for disabled kids (I have a horse background and equine degree). I ended up a full time volunteer, working with the kids and training their horses. It was incredibly rewarding and has helped me figure out what I ultimately want to do with my life. It really makes a difference when you've got somewhere to go every day especially when it improves other people's quality of life.


To be honest I haven't but it does sound like a good idea. Anything to get out of the house and meet some new people.


----------



## AJ67 (Oct 23, 2012)

paul2542 said:


> To be honest I haven't but it does sound like a good idea. Anything to get out of the house and meet some new people.


Paul,speaking of volunteering,maybe you´re interested in cats and dogs? 
I´m sure you can find a local shelter that would LOVE IT if you offered to help out! 
Not to mention how much the four legged furry friends would love you. 
Putting a couple of hours in there whenever you can will make you feel needed and you´ll meet a lot of goodhearted people aswell.
Whatever you do,try to get a daily routine and get out of the house/unit at least half the day or you´ll sink into depression. 
Excersise is excellent too.It relieves stress.People don´t think so but having nothing to do is bloody stressful.
Best of luck,Paul! I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey guys,

I haven't really had a lot of time to read this forum in the last week, so I just caught up on this thread and read the last couple of pages. 
I don't understand how this could turn into a "love it or leave it" discussion in some posts. This is a forum for migrants and their partners/friends/family after all and meant to support and not to hate on. 
After reading through all these stories I felt so touched that this really is a place were you can exchange your feelings and worries and that you are not alone! It is hard to make friends, especially if you live in a rural area without a job, or you have language barriers, or you live in a huge apartment building where nobody cares about their neighbours, and you might not have the money or desire to go out much. I've been unemployed since I arrived here (and believe me I have tried and was even turned down by Maccas), whereas my partner is working his butt off 10 to 12 hours a day, which really doesn't leave much time for even the two of us doing something. I don't live very central, so everything requires a car and a long drive. There were days were I felt like the most isolated person in the world, and it is only natural when you struggle to think back to better times, which for someone who has just arrived in a new country would naturally be thoughts of "back home". If I was really honest with myself I would realize that there were a lot of times were I was alone there, too, and out of work and struggling with money. If it hadn't been my home country and I had just arrived there I would have probably thought "What a shithole, I wish I was back home". 
I am of course here for my partner, but also because I really like this country. If I was in Germany, I'd be there because it is my home country. I don't see where "I am here because of my partner" is worse than "I am here because this is were I happened to be born". 

As I said in my first post on this thread I am overall happy to be here, but doesn't living include having bad times? 
I am very glad I get to share my thoughts here and read of other peoples struggles and relate to them. I now know I am not the only one, and that helps a great deal. I am part of a group of amazing people who are trying to change their lives and that naturally comes with hiccups and we are here to help each other out.

I hope I didn't offend anyone, and I certainly didn't mean to fuel the discussion, but these are just my thoughts. So maybe we can just go back to share stories and help each other, please?


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

AJ67 said:


> Paul,speaking of volunteering,maybe you´re interested in cats and dogs?
> I´m sure you can find a local shelter that would LOVE IT if you offered to help out!
> Not to mention how much the four legged furry friends would love you.
> Putting a couple of hours in there whenever you can will make you feel needed and you´ll meet a lot of goodhearted people aswell.
> ...


Definitely have a look at volunteering! When I first moved abroad I found it hard to get to know people outside of work. I started volunteering at a zoo which is amazing - you get to work with people (visitors, keepers, other volunteers) and animals.
And definitely sports! Most of my friends here I know from social group sports sessions.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

So now I ask you all, did my confronting comment bring you all closer together and make you re-evaluate your second thoughts?
Remember not everything said in life should be taken on face value.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Laegil, your comment do really inspired me. My wife and i were both working professional back in malaysia with a nice paycheck. I do worried that if we transfer ourselves to a whole new country and struggling getting a job there with no Ozzie experience, we might end up the same situation as you. We're not rich but just aiming for a dream. 
As what you've said, life do have bad times. So iguess, what a life would be without any hurdle?BORED!


----------



## 123david (Apr 23, 2013)

If I would get my australia visa then absolutly I like to live in australia.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nemsis
There is work in Australia, it may not be your dream job but it is a starting point


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Usually it is the hardest to get that very first job. I.e. first local experience, becomes much easier after that. 

Did you try volunteering? Will keep you busy AND will get you that local experience you are searching for. I thinks it's an excellent way to get your foot in!

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

I found this article interesting about prices in Australia compared to other places. I think I will bring my Levi's from the US!

Deutsche Bank says Australia is one of world's most expensive countries | News.com.au


----------



## paul2542 (Sep 17, 2012)

Aussieboy07 said:


> Nemsis
> There is work in Australia, it may not be your dream job but it is a starting point


There might be work but im struggling to get any. Its not like im aiming too high, im prepared to do anything. I have applied for a variety of jobs in a variety of levels. But just 2 interviews. I couldn't even get an interview for a job which was identical to one I did back home.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Paul
Part of my job is interviewing people at the moment I am getting on average 160 applications per position advertised. The jobs I advertise requires no degree and are about $75,000, currently I am getting resumes from people with PHD's as well as bachelor degrees. Obviously I can't interview everyone so I just use the resumes to seek written ability and there job history for experience. can I suggest getting a professionally written resume. In QLD we had 10,000 public servants sacked last year so the job market is flooded with highly skilled people seeking employment. Some of my colleagues previous earning $80,000 or more are now working in retail and earning half their previous salaries. Other things employer's like to see are people active in their community (eg: soccer coach, meals on wheels) as it demonstrates personal drive. Hope this is helpful


----------



## paul2542 (Sep 17, 2012)

Just had my Resume re-written but they didn't make many changes. They said it was pretty good already. I have got a decent education (degree), experience (even had my own business alongside my full time job) and did charity work back in the UK. I take your point that I will probably have to do something similar over here.

Like I said I have applied for jobs in a variety of levels, even casual retail. Right now I will do anything, as I hate not working and am getting increasingly bored. Right now I could only dream of getting a job paying $75,000, I would be happy for half that amount.


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

paul2542 said:


> There might be work but im struggling to get any. Its not like im aiming too high, im prepared to do anything. I have applied for a variety of jobs in a variety of levels. But just 2 interviews. I couldn't even get an interview for a job which was identical to one I did back home.


I feel your pain. I went through that for a year. Just gotta keep plodding along, networking, volunteering, joining a church or groups or sport clubs. Whatever your interests are, do those things, meet people and make contacts. Here, like most places, it's more about who you know and who knows about you and your job search, than it is about what you're qualified to do.


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Paul
> Part of my job is interviewing people at the moment I am getting on average 160 applications per position advertised. The jobs I advertise requires no degree and are about $75,000, currently I am getting resumes from people with PHD's as well as bachelor degrees. Obviously I can't interview everyone so I just use the resumes to seek written ability and there job history for experience. can I suggest getting a professionally written resume. In QLD we had 10,000 public servants sacked last year so the job market is flooded with highly skilled people seeking employment. Some of my colleagues previous earning $80,000 or more are now working in retail and earning half their previous salaries. Other things employer's like to see are people active in their community (eg: soccer coach, meals on wheels) as it demonstrates personal drive. Hope this is helpful


This baffles me about australia. It supposedly has very low 5% unemployment, yet for some reason phd's are applying for dishwasher jobs by the hundreds. Either the stats are false or there are way too many highly educated people here for the jobs. I know that when unemployment is 5% in us, they can't find any high school kids to work at McDonald's.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry just the reality in QLD


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

bashishot said:


> I found this article interesting about prices in Australia compared to other places. I think I will bring my Levi's from the US!
> 
> Deutsche Bank says Australia is one of world's most expensive countries | News.com.au


Very nice link and this makes me worry more lol below just a few words of this link.

*AUSTRALIA has become one of the most expensive places on the planet, as the price for everything from a Big Mac to an iPhone exceeds that of most other major developed countries.

The surge in prices over the past decade has seen Sydney become the most expensive destination for a weekend getaway in the world, more than double the cost of New York.

In the past 10 years prices have soared around 200 per cent for average items such as bread, wine cigarettes and petrol as households battle against a strong Australian dollar while the rest of the global economy slows.*


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

Aussieboy07 said:


> Sorry just the reality in QLD


Yes, it was the reality I faced in Melbourne as well, that's why it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

OK So how do fix it


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow I've missed a few pages, huh? Reading back, a few responses.



Aussieboy07 said:


> Sorry if you do not like it leave


I don't know exactly why you said this, however I wouldn't hold it against you if you really felt that way. Remember, my in-laws made this beauty:










I'm not much worried about any of that anymore. Unfortunately, _love_ for another human being makes "leave if you don't like it" very complicated. For me, myself, at this point Australia has become my home - I do not think it superior to my old home, but I love it just as much and in fact respect it more (because I am aware that I am allowed, not entitled, to be here).

However I clearly recall a year and three months ago I sat at my father's dinner table, after having just sold the last of my furniture (some of it had been mine since I was born), given up the apartment I had spent 5 years on a waiting list for, said goodbye to the last of my friends (and I take friends very seriously - I have no acquaintances, just a small group of gems of friends), and left my cat behind with one of them. I sat at the table and my dad had just said how much he would miss me - I'm sure it doesn't help I'm an only child and my mother left him a few years ago. I said "Daddy, trust me, if I didn't love this man so much, if he didn't love me as much as he did, I would not be doing any of this. I'd have done a 180 about now because this is _so hard_."

I couldn't be without my partner, and I still can't, and he can't come to The Netherlands, so to us Australia was the only thing that made sense. He has a little daughter here. I was NOT about to tell him to move to the other side of the world and either drag her away from her mum or never see her again.

So even if I didn't like it, I wouldn't be leaving. There were days when I didn't like my homecountry either. I understand that Australians are proud of Australia, which is a very foreign emotion to the Dutch (who are never proud of The Netherlands  unless we win at soccer), and I respect that - I respect Australian culture, I'll be the first one up in this house tomorrow (ANZAC day, also my birthday) for the dawn service to honour what I believe is a good nation. But that doesn't mean I always have to like it. I can only set my own standards for myself and derive from myself because it's a personal subject. But that would be my answer to that.



louiseb said:


> Just to change the subject a little, ive just seen the most biggest hairiest creatures crawl out of one of my boxes ( from the container ) oh it had 8 legs and i swear it had nike trainers on it ran so fast. How do you guys cope with spiders and crawlies here i hate the little buggers with a passion, i,d never actually thought about crawlies before running around the house. I dont want to kill them ( i couldnt even if i tried because im running and screaming in the other direction) but i dont want them running around. I know its somewhere in this house which makes me so uncomfortable, im sure there will be no sleep for me tonight lol.


See I always thought I was pretty good with spiders until I moved here, LOL. My parents in law, bless them, they are of the opinion the spiders were here first and we are not to kill them unless we have to. Of course they do love me so they will do it for me, which is a giant gesture to me 

I've gotten used to it. The way I cope with it is this - always have Mortein nearby, only have white walls (huntsmen), don't leave any linen or clothes lying around (white tails), get an exterminator once a year for the shed (red backs) and watch where you walk in the yard (golden orbs) and walk with one arm stretched out in front of you in the yard.

We live in the country and my mother in law loves her woodfires. So we have piles of wood all around the house. I've ran into every spider native to Victoria at least twice now, in the house, and to be honest I'm getting used to it - they may scare me but they certainly don't surprise me anymore. Oh look, another white tail... no sh*t. 

The only ones that have successfully freaked me out... oh wait that's a lot of them actually. We had a huntsman in our mailbox (with babies, bless her), a wolf spider came crawling out of a dashboard vent in the car during my first drive in Australia (of course) and the golden orbs always freak me out because they're huge and they make their webs in the yard so fast that I have to look where I go in fall like I'm walking in a warzone.


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

Siiiiigh. I'm really not sure why I decided to Google image all those spiders I have never heard of!!!!


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

bashishot said:


> Siiiiigh. I'm really not sure why I decided to Google image all those spiders I have never heard of!!!!


Haha, I did that too. Big mistake!


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

LOL I actually prepared before I came to Australia so I'd be able to identify them. Of course once you see them for the first time all you see is OMG 8 LEGS AND BIG KILL IT  but now I'm getting pretty good at it.

I guess I picked up the habit of insisting on identifying biting critters when I stayed in Arizona. They have 13 species of rattlesnakes and every one of the 13 has a specific unique antidote (which only works once) so for me it was important to know so if it happened I could tell which it was. It obviously never happened! It's probably a control freak thing coming from a country where your biggest animal problem is a wasp.

PS Bug bombing the house also works against the spiders. It doesn't last long but it's good for a clean up if the house has been empty for a while.


----------



## Clanders25 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nelly87 said:


> Wow I've missed a few pages, huh? Reading back, a few responses.
> 
> I don't know exactly why you said this, however I wouldn't hold it against you if you really felt that way. Remember, my in-laws made this beauty:
> 
> ...


Really enjoyed Reading your post  
Been living in Denmark the past year and loved living in a country where you dont have to constantly live in fear of being attacked by a dangerous animal  No deadly spiders, snakes, jelly fish, sharks or crocodiles. 
Australia keeps you on your Toes


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Bahishot
There is a very old song about spiders that you may want to listen to and have a laugh it goes like this (redback spider is the most deadly)

There was a redback on the toilet seat when I was there last night, did not see him in the dark but boy I felt him bite


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

paul2542 said:


> There might be work but im struggling to get any. Its not like im aiming too high, im prepared to do anything. I have applied for a variety of jobs in a variety of levels. But just 2 interviews. I couldn't even get an interview for a job which was identical to one I did back home.


I know the feeling. My resume should speak for itself but no interviews. 



Ozz777 said:


> This baffles me about australia. It supposedly has very low 5% unemployment, yet for some reason phd's are applying for dishwasher jobs by the hundreds. Either the stats are false or there are way too many highly educated people here for the jobs. I know that when unemployment is 5% in us, they can't find any high school kids to work at McDonald's.





Aussieboy07 said:


> Sorry just the reality in QLD





Ozz777 said:


> Yes, it was the reality I faced in Melbourne as well, that's why it doesn't make sense to me.





Aussieboy07 said:


> OK So how do fix it


Unfixable. It's the culture here.

Is it just me or is there something wrong with this situation? Highly skilled/educated people working for "any" job?


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm sure I'll get blasted for this, but in my own personal experience, the online Australian employment market is very much a scam. In my field, which is transportation, warehousing and logistics, there are usually 20 to 40 new job ads placed on Seek.com.au daily, on my side of Melbourne alone. These jobs range from your basic entry level storeman up to the highest level of management. Many of these jobs say that they are looking for someone to start immediately. Almost every one of these jobs is through some type of employment/temp/recruitment agency. So, the prospective employee fills out his cover letter, making sure to use all the right keywords to match the particular job and highlighting his many years of experience, attaches a resume which is also keyword matched, fills out their online form, noting that he has the right to work in Australia and clicks on send. Almost immediately, he gets an email back stating that because of the high response to this ad only suitable applicants will be contacted. So, he waits, then calls to put a voice to match his resume and is greeted with an irritated sounding aussie recruiter, who reminds said applicant that there is no need to call, he will be notified if he is deemed worthy. So he waits, and applies, and waits, and applies and waits... Until a couple weeks pass and what does appear? That's right, the very same ad, looking for the very same employee. This happened hundreds of times during my year long search. My belief is that 90% of these jobs never even existed, they are simply a scam to collect people's information and to boost the agency's online profile. I got my job the old fashioned way, by going to businesses in person and applying in person, no scam agencies.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

OZZ777
No blasting haha, I have recruited 10 people over the last 3 months and the one thing that did impress from what I call the 2 outstanding applicants (for 10 positions) were the 2 individuals who not only submitted an application but took the time to call me and arrange a time to come to my office to enquire into what was actually involved in the job. I am extremely impressed by these 2 individuals as they demonstrate to me on a daily basis that they are extremely enthusiastic and willing to learn and develop. One of these applicants had no degree and got the job over someone who has a PHD in the area with one of the most amazing academic results I have ever seen in 14 years. I am a QLD government employee so do not see the whole job market. I am aware that in QLD there is a shortage of people in the non-government sector who are prepared to support people with a disability, training is generally provided and no experience is necessary for many of the positions even though they always ask for it. In being politically incorrect the job involves basically the same duties as being a parent, cooking, cleaning and ensuring that the clients are showered and groomed. It can also be fun like taking a client to the beach for the first time in their life or teaching them to turn a steak on the BBQ. Or going to the pub on a Friday night to listen/maybe even give it a go at Karaoke. If this interests anyone in Brisbane or near Brisbane just PM me and I am happy to hook you up with a non-government provider. I and the community in general have absolute respect for the role these support workers play. It can be very emotional work as you witness someone with an intellectual disability finally achieve something eg catch a bus without help or prepare a meal for a lady with MS (physical disability) so her sons don't have to do it when they come home from primary school. Males are in high demand to do this work though they will be asked to work with clients with challenging behavior (don't be scared by the tag). It may not be your dream job but it will look better on your resume that you are employed and who knows you may improve the life of someone with a disabilty


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

Aussieboy07 said:


> OZZ777
> One of these applicants had no degree and got the job over someone who has a PHD in the area with one of the most amazing academic results I have ever seen in 14 years.


Damn..... what the heck is school for? 

I hope that the qualification didn't require a PHD for the other person to get the job.  

Agree with Ozz777.... i think seek's a scam. One of my friends almost went back overseas after spending months looking for a job and just getting disappointed. At least you get some response, I've sent applications to the HR and their career webpage and just get confirmation for my application. Weeks on and no update.  This Aussie job market really shocked me. Even the recruiter who got me my first job here, isn't recommending any at the moment.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry all but the job market is hard in QLD, My advice is get professional resume and remember to be friendly to your prospective employee


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

AB07 what are you recruiting?


----------



## paul2542 (Sep 17, 2012)

cjka said:


> I know the feeling. My resume should speak for itself but no interviews.


I honestly feel that my education and experience count for nothing here. It might be a tough job market but its been a tough job market in the UK for last few years, I would never have to apply for this many jobs just to get a couple of interviews.

I am glad someone else has noticed job adverts being advertised time and time again. I applied for a few like that, never heard anything back and then see the job advertised again.

The thing is for many jobs that I have seen advertised they specifically ask you not to contact them and that you will be notified if you make the shortlist for an interview.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

paul2542 said:


> I honestly feel that my education and experience count for nothing here. It might be a tough job market but its been a tough job market in the UK for last few years, I would never have to apply for this many jobs just to get a couple of interviews.
> 
> I am glad someone else has noticed job adverts being advertised time and time again. I applied for a few like that, never heard anything back and then see the job advertised again.
> 
> The thing is for many jobs that I have seen advertised they specifically ask you not to contact them and that you will be notified if you make the shortlist for an interview.


I honestly believe here in Australia Jobs are becoming a problem for most people, oh yes the foreigners believe that there are an abundance of jobs here for all, but its not that simple firstly most of the qualifications from other countries are not even recognized here, you are told you need to go on a training course to obtain the correct qualifications ( which BTW cost hundreds even thousands) and still they dont want to know. Example; i am a nurse with all the qualifications and the certificates they need, still i had to pay 3,000 dollars to obtain 6 certificates ( had to sit on a course) to allow me to work, the joke of it was i had these qualifications already, and still i am waiting on my applications to even be acknowledged. Its hard here very hard, i find jobs are in abundance but you have to fight for the jobs, allot like the UK. People are under the impression that work is in abundance and its easy to find a job, well hello its not easy to get a job here not unless some one is sponsoring you or your company has sent you out to Australia to work in there factory,s here. Another quick example i have the licence to drive an ambulance i am trained in all aspects of equipment ect still they told me i have to take the driving course again because my license is for Europe and not Australia, i thought it was a simple process i go and apply for a drivers license here BUT the license for the ambulance is not accepted here. Its hard very hard to find a job and be accepted in Australia.


----------



## anais (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I’ve read all of your posts in this thread and I couldn’t agree more. 
I’ve been in Australia for almost three years now. I always knew even as a child I want to immigrate somewhere else but I thought I would travel to Australia when I am old and rich  
I met my husband on line, we spent hours on Skype and messenger, sent to each other countless of Facebook messages and so on. I travelled to Australia and just loved it. The worst thing was my accent; no one was able to understand me which was very frustrating. I was always told in Europe and everywhere else how good my English is but here I felt like a retard. Luckily my husband’s parents are Dutch so at least they are used to different accents. Now, after three years I am finally able to talk to people without them asking me where I come from and if they do they think I’m German. I was also called a mail order bride by my brother in law, the other one just checked the map of the world and realised that I don’t come from Russia lol. And my other brother in law has also a sticker “we are full“ on his back car window so that’s pretty common here I guess. Otherwise the rest of my new big family here are just wonderful, I do miss my parents, but Skype helps a lot. 
When I visited Europe for the first time I had a massive homesickness, just wanted to go back home to Australia! So I guess that tells me all...


----------



## honeyt (Oct 8, 2012)

LouiseB, where in Australia do you live? Not sure how different each state is but here in Brisbane things aren't exactly as you describe. Where do you shop? Have you ever tried groceries at Aldi? Not to take anything away from your post I find that cost of living is pretty reasonable. My household spend less than $200 for groceries and that's when we really splurge. Lipton teabags are around $2 so imagine my shock reading that you pay $21! 
My partner also has a great job and although it's not a permanent position (it's casual), the pay is over $30 an hour for 2nd grade (over a year of service). I'm trying desperately to get a more permanent visa so i can be with my partner for the longterm. I absolutely miss my home in NY but I was ready for a new life and embraced the change wholeheartedly. There are worse countries one can find themselves. I love it here and my partner and I have made an agreement that I go home every year or 2 years and there's no negotiation. I sacrificed my family to come here, so the least we can sacrifice is a few grand every year for a ticket so I can return home to visit my parents. It's all about compromise


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

honeyt said:


> LouiseB, where in Australia do you live? Not sure how different each state is but here in Brisbane things aren't exactly as you describe. Where do you shop? Have you ever tried groceries at Aldi? Not to take anything away from your post I find that cost of living is pretty reasonable. My household spend less than $200 for groceries and that's when we really splurge. Lipton teabags are around $2 so imagine my shock reading that you pay $21!
> My partner also has a great job and although it's not a permanent position (it's casual), the pay is over $30 an hour for 2nd grade (over a year of service). I'm trying desperately to get a more permanent visa so i can be with my partner for the longterm. I absolutely miss my home in NY but I was ready for a new life and embraced the change wholeheartedly. There are worse countries one can find themselves. I love it here and my partner and I have made an agreement that I go home every year or 2 years and there's no negotiation. I sacrificed my family to come here, so the least we can sacrifice is a few grand every year for a ticket so I can return home to visit my parents. It's all about compromise


Im actually living in Perth and the tea bags im using or should i say was accustomed to was tetleys tea bags, obviously i have learnt to shop the way i can afford lol. I shopping at woolies and another simular store incl Kmart. Dont take me wrong im sure any person living in Europe will tell you when and after living in certain coutries you do find that the prices differ tremendously, forgive me if im wrong but America had very similar prices and the standard of living there was much higher to Australia hence you would find things cheaper here, but if any one would care to view the sites of tesco and asda in the UK you will see the comparison of prices we were paying for produce. As far as the pay goes the rate of pay here is wonderful in comparison to 5 euros an hour, but as many people have stated jobs here are not that easy to find, even casual work. One has to remember its not were your living my dear its were you came from if i like many come from countries were things are shit cheap and we come over to find ourselves paying a fortune then yes we do find it hard, if were coming from a country were things are priced on the same level give or take a few cents then obviously we dont find things hard, take the medical here you had to pay for either medical help or private medical care well most on the forum here never had to pay for the private medical care because they had it free everything from pills to Dr,s clinics to hospitals and operations they were all free of charge, so im sorry but one does find such things expensive here and different and once again Australia is not the utopia that many people make it out to be, people should be aware certain changes they will face and expense is one of them. Like you say we have to make sacrifices but isnt it nice to find people that can relate to your thoughts and expressions when being faced with such decisions?


----------



## rofnac25 (Nov 15, 2012)

LouiseB, being a POM and an avid tea-drinker (comes with the territory) and Tetley being the biggest tea distributor in the UK - its one of the brands I use a lot out here and they can be bought in Coles / Woolworths for $3 - $5 (100 - 200 teabags) a box even the premium blend is at most $8. So I have no idea how or why you spent $21 unless you purchased a years supply?!


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

Expensive - The great Aussie rip-off | | MacroBusiness


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

cjka said:


> Expensive - The great Aussie rip-off | | MacroBusiness


I've never paid more than 2000usd/yr for health insurance in the US. The last job I had, it cost me 35/fortnightly and it covered EVERYTHING 100% with a max $10/copay per gp visit. Everything else in that article I agree with. America is dirt cheap to live in, and has 10 times the variety and choice, online shopping that is actually functional, not to mention free 3 day shipping, and, and, and... I'm done.


----------



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

yikes, this is expensive. Currently I'm in singapore and I'm only paying SGD$300++ ANNUALLY for my health insurance.

NTUC Income | Enhanced Incomeshield | Health Insurance | Hospitalisation Insurance


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

When I was unemployed and paid for health insurance privately, I was thrown into a "high risk" pool - only one insurance company would even cover me, period, and they charged me $600 a month, no pre-existing conditions covered AT ALL for six months. Meaning I had to pay hundreds of dollars in prescription costs ON TOP of $600 for insurance every month, doc copays, etc for six months. On an admin asst salary (at the time) I simply couldn't afford it. 

I now have a great job with great benefits and pay much, much (much) less, but there are millions of people out there like I used to be that pay through the nose.


----------



## EmmaMcAllister (Mar 27, 2013)

About once a month, I see pictures of my family on facebook or see my friends discussing plans to get together and I think, what am I doing here!

Then I look at my boyfriend, the house and life we have created in this small outback town in QLD and I think I wouldn't change this for the world.

Yes sometimes I get homesick but with skype, texts and emails I know I am never that far away from family and my friends back home. 

I always feel extremely priveledge waking up in the morning to a family of wallabies in the garden or being able to walk down to our local woolworths and knowing most people and families in there to say hello to.

I always wonder if I would feel more homesick if I was on the coast or in a bigger city and if choosing to live in the outback has made a difference. Deep down I know that whereever my boyfriend and I choose to settle long term, he is the one who make's it home for me.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

rofnac25 said:


> LouiseB, being a POM and an avid tea-drinker (comes with the territory) and Tetley being the biggest tea distributor in the UK - its one of the brands I use a lot out here and they can be bought in Coles / Woolworths for $3 - $5 (100 - 200 teabags) a box even the premium blend is at most $8. So I have no idea how or why you spent $21 unless you purchased a years supply?!


Firstly i want to apologise to all it was PG tips and not Tetleys but still i didnt find them at the price you stated and neither did the sales assistant she assured me that woolworths have never sold Tetleys at that price for that amount, not to worry though i have started drinking wine instead its cheaper lol.

I have actully started a thread in the cost of living section of this forum and i have taken the prices from coles online shopping so if you wish you can go and view this and you will see that coles are selling PG Tips Tea Bags 160s 500g $19.37


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

louiseb said:


> not to worry though i have started drinking wine instead its cheaper lol.


Haha, you're becoming more Australian by the minute  hehe. (no offence to all the lovely Aussies out there, I promise my Norwegian upbringing is way "worse")


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Lindaa said:


> Haha, you're becoming more Australian by the minute  hehe. (no offence to all the lovely Aussies out there, I promise my Norwegian upbringing is way "worse")


LOL ohhhh you must tell me more on the upbringing lol carnt be no worse than some of my UK friends wine, ****, drugs sex and all this before they,d even left school lol


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I would like to point out that here on the forum there is a section *COST OF LIVING * It does show each and every state and you can compare the cost of things. This section is very useful and I do believe that the hard work that has gone into this deserves a little push, we do complain about what things cost and so many people do ask where is the best state to live in Australia. Well guys take a look and next time some one asks you can be the one to direct them to this section.
Cost Of Living - Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

louiseb said:


> LOL ohhhh you must tell me more on the upbringing lol carnt be no worse than some of my UK friends wine, ****, drugs sex and all this before they,d even left school lol


Haha, replace the wine with vodka (well, moonshine really) and I think it's pretty much the same around these parts


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Lindaa said:


> Haha, replace the wine with vodka (well, moonshine really) and I think it's pretty much the same around these parts


Jeez you were brought up on the hard stuff lol. I couldnt drink spirits i,d be sick as a dog a glass of wine is enough for me when it comes to alcohol. Its funny a friend from czech drinks vodka she always says she was bottled fed it when she was a child lol. I,ll stick to the tea and a wine, although i dont mind baileys in my coffee


----------



## AJ67 (Oct 23, 2012)

Baileys in coffee??? wow,think I´ll have to try that...lol 
Hope I´m not wasting the Baileys 
When I was a teenager I used to dip my popcorns in Baileys...tasted yummy but I can´t remember ever getting drunk that way...hahaha It would take forever


----------



## rofnac25 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Firstly i want to apologise to all it was PG tips and not Tetleys but still i didnt find them at the price you stated and neither did the sales assistant she assured me that woolworths have never sold Tetleys at that price for that amount, not to worry though i have started drinking wine instead its cheaper lol.
> 
> I have actully started a thread in the cost of living section of this forum and i have taken the prices from coles online shopping so if you wish you can go and view this and you will see that coles are selling PG Tips Tea Bags 160s 500g $19.37


AHHH now PG Tips is a completely different kettle of fish. They don't mass distribute PG tips out here so anything you see will have been a 'special' import - you can pay heaps for it - I think I paid like $7 for 50 bags in Gold Coast *falls off office chair*.

Tetley Black Tea All Rounder Tea Bags 100pk 240g - buy tetley black tea all rounder tea bags 100pk 240g online at woolworths.com.au

See above, Tetley - 100 bags for $4, 200 bags for $7.50... Often Coles and Woolys will have specials on tea so they will often be 20-25% off marked prices.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

rofnac25 said:


> AHHH now PG Tips is a completely different kettle of fish. They don't mass distribute PG tips out here so anything you see will have been a 'special' import - you can pay heaps for it - I think I paid like $7 for 50 bags in Gold Coast *falls off office chair*.
> 
> Tetley Black Tea All Rounder Tea Bags 100pk 240g - buy tetley black tea all rounder tea bags 100pk 240g online at woolworths.com.au
> 
> See above, Tetley - 100 bags for $4, 200 bags for $7.50... Often Coles and Woolys will have specials on tea so they will often be 20-25% off marked prices.


Hey thanks for this im off shopping lol, its true things are imported and yes we pay the price for them unfortunately, but not to worry its something else im learning to live with in this country lol. All good


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

AJ67 said:


> Baileys in coffee??? wow,think I´ll have to try that...lol
> Hope I´m not wasting the Baileys
> When I was a teenager I used to dip my popcorns in Baileys...tasted yummy but I can´t remember ever getting drunk that way...hahaha It would take forever


Oh you wont regret a bit of baileys hun its ahhhhh beautiful. The thing is its very addictive lol.  
Ive never thought of popcorn now thats something i must try.


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

louiseb said:


> Jeez you were brought up on the hard stuff lol. I couldnt drink spirits i,d be sick as a dog a glass of wine is enough for me when it comes to alcohol. Its funny a friend from czech drinks vodka she always says she was bottled fed it when she was a child lol. I,ll stick to the tea and a wine, although i dont mind baileys in my coffee


Hehe, yeah us Norwegians do have a reputation for being able to drink a lot... (not always a good thing). I LOVE Bailey's in my coffee... yummy!  But I usually stick to wine too, hehe.

I really, really miss French whites and Italian reds in Australia though - they are SO hard to find (and the few imported at BWS or Liquorland are usually poor quality) and it cost a FORTUNE for a nice bottle. I tried to check if anyone imported Valpolicella (cost about $40 and up for a bottle in Norway and alcohol there is rediculously expensive due to taxes!), but the cheapest company I found sold them for $100-200 in Australia :O *sigh*

Australia does produce some really good wine though, I just miss being able to get hold of a bottle of Chablis or a Valpolicella without it costing my shirt. Hehe


----------



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

Lindaa said:


> Hehe, yeah us Norwegians do have a reputation for being able to drink a lot... (not always a good thing). I LOVE Bailey's in my coffee... yummy!  But I usually stick to wine too, hehe.
> 
> I really, really miss French whites and Italian reds in Australia though - they are SO hard to find (and the few imported at BWS or Liquorland are usually poor quality) and it cost a FORTUNE for a nice bottle. I tried to check if anyone imported Valpolicella (cost about $40 and up for a bottle in Norway and alcohol there is rediculously expensive due to taxes!), but the cheapest company I found sold them for $100-200 in Australia :O *sigh*
> 
> Australia does produce some really good wine though, I just miss being able to get hold of a bottle of Chablis or a Valpolicella without it costing my shirt. Hehe


You'll never be able to get good European wines & spirits for prices you do in the EU- I've found it's similar in both Australia and the US in that respect. At least it's not as bad as in China though- Starbucks and European wines cost an arm & a leg there (and while some Chinese wines have won some big awards the last few years, 99% of them are still terrible).


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

louiseb said:


> Oh you wont regret a bit of baileys hun its ahhhhh beautiful. The thing is its very addictive lol.
> Ive never thought of popcorn now thats something i must try.


Bailey my favourite drink! Will try with popcorn. 
Anymore suggestion or secret recipe?Mind to share?


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

nemesis said:


> Bailey my favourite drink! Will try with popcorn.
> Anymore suggestion or secret recipe?Mind to share?


Getting seriously off topic now, but I have a recepie for a divine bailey's cheesecake! I'll see if I can find it later, hehe


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

Love this Threads!


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Hehe sure takes your mind of the original post lol. Im glad coffee with baileys is much appreciated by some lol oh boy its good lol. The good thing is you can have it in the mid morning brew and no one can smell it because its mixed with coffee.

The popcorn and baileys hmmmm tried and tested, the thing is its so addictive and just how much popcorn can one eat in a session lol. Well done *AJ67* this is a must try.
*I have some where a recipe for baileys to make your own, i know we use condensed milk in the tin if any one wants the recipe i will pass it on.
*
As for Italian wines yes they are rare and expensive here, i also miss a good bottle of pino grigio or a good verdalla rose.


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

louiseb said:


> Hehe sure takes your mind of the original post lol. Im glad coffee with baileys is much appreciated by some lol oh boy its good lol. The good thing is you can have it in the mid morning brew and no one can smell it because its mixed with coffee.
> 
> The popcorn and baileys hmmmm tried and tested, the thing is its so addictive and just how much popcorn can one eat in a session lol. Well done AJ67 this is a must try.
> I have some where a recipe for baileys to make your own, i know we use condensed milk in the tin if any one wants the recipe i will pass it on.
> ...


We call baileys and coffee an Irish coffee back in the US, is that not what it's called everywhere?


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Ozz777 said:


> We call baileys and coffee an Irish coffee back in the US, is that not what it's called everywhere?


yes it is, but we dont use expresso coffee we use the good ole nescafe lol


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

louiseb said:


> yes it is, but we dont use expresso coffee we use the good ole nescafe lol


By that you mean instant coffee?


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

Ozz777 said:


> We call baileys and coffee an Irish coffee back in the US, is that not what it's called everywhere?


How odd, we call it an Irish Coffee when you have coffee with Irish whiskey in it, brown sugar and cream on top  Yummy that too btw


----------



## img68 (May 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, why do you want to spend money on italian and french wines? I come from one the most renown italian region for wine and I am used to drink well: Australian wines are good and not too expensive. You can drink fairly well spending around 10-15 $ a bottle. 
Spirits and wine apart I find some post of this discussion very moving and interesting. Thank you for sharing your feelings.


----------



## Pxer (May 11, 2013)

I can't read through all these posts because it's too upsetting for me. Needless to say I miss home often. I've been in Aus over 9 months and I'm barely starting to get in a rhythm here.
Moving from San Diego, California to Gold Coast, Queensland is actually very little change visually. They look very similar, but the similarities stop there. It feels completely different. As many have said, the prices are ridiculous. And double the wage does not make up for something that costs 4 times as much here! On that note I can't get a job!! I've applied to 200 jobs I think. We are scraping by.
I'm Hispanic and I miss mexican food to no end. I can't find something as basic as green enchilada sauce to make my own enchiladas. And what little is available is priced beyond belief. I miss the mexican culture in California big time.
I miss Disneyland. Who wouldn't? I miss dollar menus at fast food places. I miss pennies! Lol.
Nothing here could ever be as good as my hometown, but this is my new home and I'm making the best of it. It is my home because wherever my love is, is my home.


----------



## AJ67 (Oct 23, 2012)

One thing that I sometimes think of is how helpless our partners must feel when we are sad and feel lonely without our blood family and old friends. I know my fiance takes huge responsability in being my partner AND sponsor and has felt quite helpless at times when I´ve been really homesick.
One time he even said "Maybe you should go back? You seemed happier in Sweden"...almost broke my heart hearing him say it and look at his face expression...
He´s on workers comp and we don´t have a lot of money,live a bit in the outback without too many people around but he´s taking responsability in helping me to get to know his friends and their families because as my partner and sponsor this is what´s he´s supposed to do - take care of me and make me feel at home and welcome.
I hope each and everyone who´s new in Oz has such a generous and loving parter as I do. 
It´s been almost 7 months since I left Oz to apply for partner visa offshore and I can´t wait to be with him again.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

I think you're same situation with my wife. She's telling me she missed family and friends back there. However, what i can say is for the sake of children's education and living environment, somehow we do need to stay on. I understand her feelings but we have to move on for better future.
Nowadays air ticket quite cheap, so should going back twice a year shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Eizzi (Feb 25, 2013)

I haven't struggled with the adjustment at all, to be honest. I know it's a prickly issue for some and that every case is different. And I sympathise with those who do; this is just my experience and I thought I should share to perhaps give the other side of things for those reading who are considering the move.

Some background for context. I've travelled widely since I was 16. My family encouraged it and while I love them, I have never missed them badly during long trips in foreign lands. Sure, I got sick and missed having a hug or whatever, but nothing enduring. When I was 19 I worked in South Africa for 8 months, with limited contact with home, under tough working circumstances. I didn't get homesick for the UK/my own house/my family/etc. I think I'm just one of those kinds of people. I'm now 29, and my job previously to moving to Australia was as a tour leader in Africa and S.America. I was overseas for 14 months at a time with no time off and again limited communication options (esp in Africa). It was a tough job but I loved it. This all meant that when I met someone on one of my trips, and consequently considered moving to be with them, the idea of being in a new country away from family and friends wasn't a foreign concept or something particularly scary for me. In fact, being in one place in a country that spoke my native language and where I could obtain most home comforts actually represented a stability and security that I had been missing a little! I think it's a perspective thing. And yes, things are expensive here. But the UK can be too. I am lucky enough that I live in Melbourne (as opposed to Perth where things are more expensive I think), my partner has a stable job that pays well, I was able to rely on their support while I was on a tourist visa initially and while I was looking for work on a WHV. I was lucky enough to get full time work earlier this year and earn an okay wage, plus my employer intends to keep me on knowing I'll have a bridging visa when my WHV expires soon. I don't honestly feel the pinch of the more expensive living. The increased wage makes up for it, as does the access to cheaper markets (I lived in a small village in the UK, so didn't have easy access to things, not like in Melbourne). I like the lifestyle here and the quality of life is fabulous. I don't miss home; I feel like this is my home now, and I started to feel that way within 6 months. I've been here for 15 months now and can't imagine wanting to leave. I'm fortunate to have family (aunt, uncle and grandfather) in Adelaide whom I get to see more now. My UK family also come over semi-regularly to see them, so now they get to see me too during the period of less-easy travel restrictions for me. I've been welcomed into my partner's family and feel part of that now, so I don't feel un-attached here.


----------



## img68 (May 7, 2013)

Dear Eizzi, probably it's also a matter of age. The older you get, the most difficult you find to settle in a different environment. And you get anxious about the family you leave alone behind, like ageing parents and miss your country and all the friends. I think that if this move happened 20 years ago, I would have jumped on a plane and said goodbye to everyone without a tear. Now it's very different.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

IMG68
Not sure it is the age thing, I think it is more of a personality thing. I am 50 yrs old and have been living between different countries for 10 years. I have friends 60 yrs plus who have moved to live in the Philippines with their partners and have been there happily for several years. they have adult children, grandchildren and aging parents


----------



## Eizzi (Feb 25, 2013)

img68 said:


> Dear Eizzi, probably it's also a matter of age. The older you get, the most difficult you find to settle in a different environment. And you get anxious about the family you leave alone behind, like ageing parents and miss your country and all the friends. I think that if this move happened 20 years ago, I would have jumped on a plane and said goodbye to everyone without a tear. Now it's very different.


I imagine you have a good point! Thanks


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi img68
Don't get me wrong, as a traveler with 2 adult kids and a mother in nursing care. I get homesick when I am abroad and worry a lot about my mother but know my daughters care for her


----------



## img68 (May 7, 2013)

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi img68
> Don't get me wrong, as a traveler with 2 adult kids and a mother in nursing care. I get homesick when I am abroad and worry a lot about my mother but know my daughters care for her


Your mum has the love of her family around. I am the only child and my parents have no close relatives. So it's a big responsability and a very hard decision, expecially for a daughter. I do hope everything will be ok for at least some years.


----------



## jacey (May 28, 2013)

Laegil said:


> Well I just moved to Australia a bit over 4 months ago (although I have been here for over a year on a WHV before), but I guess that counts as the early months.
> 
> I have had and sometimes still have my doubts about migrating here, but not so much because of Australia as a country or because of its culture, but probably more because of issues any migrant in any country has.
> I left all my friends and my family behind and it is hard at the moment to meet new people. My Mum misses me a lot and asks every 2 weeks when I'll be back home. I missed my sister's high school graduation.
> ...


That brought a tear to my eye. I've been so worried that things may move fast for my husbands 457 visa to go through and worry that I haven't said goodbye to my home Country (UK) and that I will get homesick too soon. This sums up Australia and I am excited to get there but will always miss home, as you do. Thankyou for sharing that.


----------



## Danar2amir (May 29, 2013)

There is certainly nothing wrong with that reason! Happiness can often find us when we least expect i


----------



## img68 (May 7, 2013)

A light note to encourage those of us (like me) who are having second and third thoughts about moving down there or for those that are already there and are feeling unhappy ... 
Australia is the happiest country in the world! 
So let's be happy about our choice.

BBC News - Australia ranked 'happiest' developed nation again


----------



## AJ67 (Oct 23, 2012)

I think the majority of us are just feeling homesick now and then,but no regrets from my side. 
It´s normal to feel up and down..I blame my ups and downs on hormones... 
My partner keeps saying Straya is the best country in the world
I agree because that´s where my love lives.
We can´t expect it to be easy to move to another continent but if it´s meant to be,it will all work out.
We need to actively go out and make things happen though


----------



## Eizzi (Feb 25, 2013)

I love a sunburnt country,
A land of Cherry Ripes,
Where Christmas can be 40,
And the beach is worth the hype.
I love her foofy possums,
I love her tall gum trees,
Her bogans and her barbies,
The fly-plagued land for me!


----------



## aussiepinay (Jun 1, 2013)

I love Australia! I can live here forever.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well said but I am an Aussie and I am still not so keen on the flies especially at a BBQ. Tough trying to adjust to a different culture and lifestyle, loss of friends etc but you both are right look for the positives and when down lean on your partner for a bit of support


----------



## candle (Mar 3, 2012)

Interesting topic 

I came to Australia on a student visa a few years a go (major in Pharmacy). I wanted to earn a degree so bad to then comeback to help people back in my homeland. I'd never had a serious thought about residing in Australia, until one day I happened to have a conversation with my professor.

He's originally from South Africa but has lived in Australia for over 20 years....
As he said, the fact that he's White in south Africa caused him quite a lots of troubles ( I didn't mean to offend anyone, or to be racist , that was what I was told  I do apologize if I hurt your feelings somehow). 

I immediately related back to myself, as I'm a Catholic in my country ( which i shall not name)... He said Australia is a tolerant country, a giving country where you could fulfill your dream, even the craziest ones. 

And by being a successful South African-Australian, he can not only help his home country (financially mostly) but also contribute to the growth of Australia. By doing so, he can show his great gratitude to both of his beloved countries...It really hit me in the feel, and I realized how lucky I am to have come to Australia. I knew what I have to do right at that moment. To make my future in this beautiful land of Australia...Only so I could do some good for Australia and the country of my own...

Australia made me stronger, more independent , and became a more grateful woman everyday. And I met the man of my dream here (who is my husband now). That just strengthens the bond between me and this beautiful country even more

I might get a bit personal and cheesy but it's just how I feel


----------



## img68 (May 7, 2013)

Very nice story, candle. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

I have been told that Australia is a racist country in the world. However, when i step down, i realised it's not that way. It's a place to fulfill your dreams. 
Back in my home country, we've being limited entering uni, government dept, scholarship and full of corruption which dragging us behind and we pay tax!
I love my country but my country don't love me.......
I've no choice to contribute my 'brain' to country who really appreciate my skills.


----------



## img68 (May 7, 2013)

well nemesis, that's exactly how i would describe my relation with my home country. I love italy, but it's my country who doesn't love me and pushed me far away!! If you are brilliant and talented in Italy you can't get a proper job. Even if you have a good degree, you can get only crap contracts with slave pay. There is corruption everywhere, bureocracy, very high taxes, health system that is gone, welfare system non existant. 
Australia is ruled in a more efficient and honest way and there is a strong sense of community. Life is easier. That's what I really love of australia.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

img68, very much indeed. If you really go into my country's news and stories, so many unsolved myteries on falsely use public fund and political murder case lately. So many consipiracy...If my country has been ruled properly with honesty and sincerity, we shouldn't be that bad as now! We produce oil for goodness sake and my hometown still don't have clean water and electricity!People living in forest without basic facilities and education!


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

nemesis said:


> img68, very much indeed. If you really go into my country's news and stories, so many unsolved myteries on falsely use public fund and political murder case lately. So many consipiracy...If my country has been ruled properly with honesty and sincerity, we shouldn't be that bad as now! We produce oil for goodness sake and my hometown still don't have clean water and electricity!People living in forest without basic facilities and education!


Sad really when you consider how different it could be as geographically so close to Australia. To think in Australia many people don't trust the politicians we have haha Just look at other oil producing nations like Saudi, it is hard to imagine. ps I have never been to Malaysia and had no idea of the reality


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

I lived here in the 90's and now I'm back. I used to think it was way more expensive here but not anymore. The only thing from home ( edible) that I really want is root beer, and I can get that here. No one has been rude or even mentioned my accent. I have to remember that shops aren't open late. The spider thing, yeah. I lived in the hills last time and have had my confrontations with huntsmen. I even did hypnosis before I came this time, that's how bad they freak me out. I'll be doing the peppermint thing. I came here by myself and live with my son. My friends at home, close, close friends, pretty much fell off after I left. My house is really cold and I'm worried that I'll have a heart attack when I get the energy bill. The comments I've read on this thread about the job thing just terrify me!! I'm on centrelink and was hoping to be able to find something! I love Australia though, I'm not really missing the us at all. Jobs there were really really hard to get, too.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I believe that allot of peoples mixed feelings including my own is due to missing home friends and family, not being accepted here and most of all finding work here, its a very disheartening fact that when you dont find work your feel somewhat saddened especially when Australia is always spoken of being utopia and work is in abundance. I have learnt to accept this country with an open heart, the turning point for me came as i drove over 3,000 km with my husband through some of the most wonderful coast line through WA i have learnt to appreciate the beauty in this country, i have learnt to accept the culture ( which to be honest i was always fascinated with) and the way of life here. Being relaxed those couple of weeks and seeing the most wonderful sights here has helped me to come to terms with a few of my issues yes things are a little more expensive here but its expensive for everyone not just me. I wont see this beauty in my own country i wont have the freedom to just get up and go out for a drive which could last days or weeks. I saw some awesome things caves, animals, cultures, and the most impressive thing for me was hundred of KM of road without traffic jams the freedom of doing a steady 110km for miles on end and barely seeing a car. The peace and quiet was wonderful. Australia was hard for me in the beginning but as i look closely i can live here and settle down to a life that is no different from my home country the only difference is here i can escape to the country / bush for some peace and quiet if needed. 

louiseb


----------



## buttons25 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm so glad this thread was started, it's been lovely reading through everyone's experiences and realising that the way I feel actually seems pretty normal!

I came here with my partner of 4 and a half years, 9 months ago on a WHV and have since applied for a partner visa...currently playing the waiting game! I'm now looking for another job and I think this is what's getting me a little bit down at the moment. My current visa situation can't be too appealing to potential employers, and spending every day at home (which is freezing at the moment!) only gets me thinking about home (I think it's funny that both Aus and the UK are now home in my head!). It's easy to start thinking about whether life back in the UK would be better but I think I only remember the good bits about it; the good job, friends etc. I need to remind myself how I'd meet a friend every week for coffee and we'd always end up chatting about how there must be more to life than just working all week, going out in the same rubbish town at weekends or sitting in because it's raining, but sometimes I miss the security of knowing I don't have to worry about things like visas and medicare and the cost of tea bags! 

But then when I look outside at the view of the beach, and the lorikeets are sitting on the balcony, I can't believe how lucky I am to have a chance at staying here. I think the people here are lovely and I love the laid-back culture; the men running down the road with surf board in hand to catch the last waves before sunset. I think I just need to work on the job issue and make some more friends and then I'll be truly happy here  I think there will always be pro's and con's to such a life changing decision but for me this adventure is definitely one worth going for (obviously given them approving my partner visa application!).

Wow, reading other's posts and writing my own experience has really made me feel much more positive!


----------



## johny (Jul 10, 2013)

One thing I am worried about most are ....spiders !! I have arachnophobia and I really freak out when I see the big and fat ones, I know there are a lot of big and lethal spiders in Australia, do they live in the cities and what about in houses !


----------



## img68 (May 7, 2013)

I have never seen spiders, I live in brisbane, in a flat. I do have seen enormous flying corckroaches. Yak. Disgusting.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have lived (born) in Brisbane most of my life and trust me just because you can not see them does not mean that they are not there. The red back is the one that you need to look out for, very distinct looking just google it and find out what it looks like and where it lives. Ok so I am a bit of a stirrer but it is real


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

I also live in Brisbane and have seen plenty of spiders, inside and outside. None of the deadly ones though, like the red back mentioned above, and usually just the smaller ones. There are several ways of keeping the spiders away - like keeping it clean and tidy and not leaving food out (which will attract more than spiders!), making sure to keep your food (flour, sugar, etc. etc.) in containers, spraying barriers around your doors/windows etc.


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

Red backs are not even that bad! You'll be uncomfortable if it bites you but no one has died from one since the 1950's when the anti venom (or whatever they call it for spiders was created). But sharks eat people here every year.


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

I'd rather eat a redback than see a huntsman. Just sayin. And what is the best barrier spray I am truly interested.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Okay
Whitney is correct the antivenene is available and very effective. Though remember the red back can still be life threatening to children and the elderly. They are common in dry places around buildings, outdoor furniture, machinery and stacked materials. remember if you fumigate you are also killing their natural enemy according to CSIRO.

I agree with Whitney sharks do kill more but I can easily avoid by swimming in my pool with the exception of the shark species called the politican


----------



## img68 (May 7, 2013)

I am a very typical italian housewife: the Queen Exterminator of dirt and Supreme Enemy of mess. My flat is extremely tidy, clean and disinfected and sprayed in every little corner. Even the corckroaches have moved out and chosen to live somewhere else. As soon as I find something hanging from a ceiling or a corner that looks like a web... zaapp... I steam it out and then look for the owner of the web.
I eradicate all forms of life that dare to live in my flat without my approval. I don't have a garden or plants. The only places I can't clean properly and concern me are the air conditioning holes. I imagine all sorts of creeping creatures hiding there and waiting to bite me!! In my next flat I want a different air conditioning system (and no disgusting antihygenic carpet)!!!


----------



## johny (Jul 10, 2013)

I design air conditioning systems perhaps I will design a better system where none of those nasty critters can stay. But if I ever see a huntsman or the bird-eating-spider I will not be able to move !


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

img68, can you make a quick trip to the US and help me clean and organize for my move? LOL! I missed the "tidy housewife" gene. My whole family did.  Fortunately my future husband has the "tidy husband" gene! Hopefully I can be neat enough to keep him happy.


----------



## img68 (May 7, 2013)

Hi collegegirl! my rates as Supreme Enemy of mess are quite affordable. My husband (who is from US) considered himself a "neat freak", but when we lived together and he realised of what is capable a typical Italian housewife, well he changed opinion and downgraded himself to the category "I like normal tidiness and order" and told me that my standards were too much also for him.
My "problem" is that in Brisbane I can't find things to properly exterminate germs as I would like: in Italy we are quite obsessed about it. In supermarkets there are shelves full of antibacterials for the laundry, for the floors, for the bathrooms and kitchen... maybe we reflect in the household what we would like in political and public life! Italy is so corrupted and "dirty"...


----------



## azharpathan81 (May 24, 2013)

On a brighter side of Spiders...you have full possibility to become a Spider-Man..!!! LOL


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

img68 said:


> Hi collegegirl! my rates as Supreme Enemy of mess are quite affordable. My husband (who is from US) considered himself a "neat freak", but when we lived together and he realised of what is capable a typical Italian housewife, well he changed opinion and downgraded himself to the category "I like normal tidiness and order" and told me that my standards were too much also for him.
> My "problem" is that in Brisbane I can't find things to properly exterminate germs as I would like: in Italy we are quite obsessed about it. In supermarkets there are shelves full of antibacterials for the laundry, for the floors, for the bathrooms and kitchen... maybe we reflect in the household what we would like in political and public life! Italy is so corrupted and "dirty"...


The old sad thing about this post is that this woman is already married, hmm I wonder if I could convince her hubby of a swap. Nah just kiddin


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

img68 said:


> Hi collegegirl! my rates as Supreme Enemy of mess are quite affordable. My husband (who is from US) considered himself a "neat freak", but when we lived together and he realised of what is capable a typical Italian housewife, well he changed opinion and downgraded himself to the category "I like normal tidiness and order" and told me that my standards were too much also for him.
> My "problem" is that in Brisbane I can't find things to properly exterminate germs as I would like: in Italy we are quite obsessed about it. In supermarkets there are shelves full of antibacterials for the laundry, for the floors, for the bathrooms and kitchen... maybe we reflect in the household what we would like in political and public life! Italy is so corrupted and "dirty"...


Pfft please build your own immune systems and fight bacteria. Why would you need antibacterial agent? You already have a system that can fight it give it a chance and save some money on the way


----------



## img68 (May 7, 2013)

Boboa, thanks for your concern and suggestions on how to improve my immunitarian system. 
Despite I love living in clean - my sistem is in very good shape: I have no allergies and fought a serious illness years ago, long before I became a worshipper of neat.

Last, my post was ironical on italian society, we italians probably love antibacterials because we live in a very corrupted society. Our houses inside are clean like cathedrals, but as soon as we put our feet out, dirt, garbage (and immorality) is everywhere.

But Italy is still a wonderful country, despite all that. I will miss it so much...


----------



## rupaksahoo (Jul 17, 2013)

s anyone give me guidelines, how can i get pr visa for Australia, and how much good in fashion design career at Australia?

Sent from my Xolo_X900 using Australia


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

go to the DIAC website and do the visa wizard. Then apply. Then you could further your study in fashion design or work with a tailor.


----------



## Eng007 (Sep 23, 2013)

AJ67 

All the best with your life in Australia


----------



## Eng007 (Sep 23, 2013)

Australia seems like a far corner of the world, but it sure is full of great experiences...


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

rebeccaf said:


> I'd rather eat a redback than see a huntsman. Just sayin. And what is the best barrier spray I am truly interested.


Hah! We get the occasional redback in the shed and huntsman in the house.

The ones that piss me off royally are white tails. They like clothes and sheets. Damn it! LOL

At least redbacks don't come in the house (unless something's really wrong) and huntsmen tend to stay on the wall. I name them to get over their presence  my parents in law have taught me to respect the ugly fellas - I could never kill one. They're gross, but I'd never hurt them.


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm looking for peppermint oil. Also, I think we are in or going into a recession- I have pr, no accent, and trouble finding work- I'm terrified that I'm going to lose my house and I have a teenager. I'm on centrelink but I still need to do something, fast


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

rebeccaf said:


> I'm looking for peppermint oil. Also, I think we are in or going into a recession- I have pr, no accent, and trouble finding work- I'm terrified that I'm going to lose my house and I have a teenager. I'm on centrelink but I still need to do something, fast


You are not alone. My partner is Australian and although he has been plagued by injuries over the past year and a half (and he only has experience with very physical work so he had to apply for jobs he had NO experience in at 26... good luck) but he still applied for whatever he could, no luck. He's now doing a government sponsored Retail & Hospitality course and hoping this will get him work. From what I see things aren't bad but it is harder for Australians to find jobs, now, too. Depending on what you're looking for I guess! But my partner is finding that most employers will at this stage prefer hiring 16 year olds over him.


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

Nelly87 said:


> You are not alone. My partner is Australian and although he has been plagued by injuries over the past year and a half (and he only has experience with very physical work so he had to apply for jobs he had NO experience in at 26... good luck) but he still applied for whatever he could, no luck. He's now doing a government sponsored Retail & Hospitality course and hoping this will get him work. From what I see things aren't bad but it is harder for Australians to find jobs, now, too. Depending on what you're looking for I guess! But my partner is finding that most employers will at this stage prefer hiring 16 year olds over him.


I feel his pain. Try it as a 46 year old American on a bridging visa. The only way I've ever found work here is through getting to know real people, making friends and telling them that I'm looking for work. Even still, I've never made close to what I made back home, and it's at least 150% more expensive to live here. That's the reason I'm headed back home in a week, to work, support my wife and son here, and save up some more money for when I come back next July. By then I'll be a permanent resident, and I'm hoping the jobs will be easier to come by.

Good luck to you guys.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi I Know it is not for everyone but I am aware that in Queensland (especially Brisbane and it's surrounds) there is a great demand for careers for people with a disability. it attracts penalty rates on weekends and nights and some organizations employ people without experience with the right attitude and a willingness to learn/study.
This is a growth industry over the next few years with the introduction of new government funding to individuals who will seek this support


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

woops not careers I meant carers (support workers)


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi I Know it is not for everyone but I am aware that in Queensland (especially Brisbane and it's surrounds) there is a great demand for careers for people with a disability. it attracts penalty rates on weekends and nights and some organizations employ people without experience with the right attitude and a willingness to learn/study.
> This is a growth industry over the next few years with the introduction of new government funding to individuals who will seek this support


Do you require any experience? Chicken999's fiancee is here and is looking for a job and my fiancee when he hopefully gets approved will be looking for a job too.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

It depends on the organization, some take people with no experience and train them and others expect certain easy obtainable qualification. If you are in Brisbane I can suggest a couple of organisations.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

In Brisbane ring
Ablecare
centacare
lifeline


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks Aussieboy and mish. That is actually one of the things we were going to look into and I just told kobo after reading this post and he tells me his other African mate is doing that also so def sounds great . Can't wait to ring up in Monday and see what we can find out. Thanks guys ! 

Rebekah I now understand ur comments in the other thread and in really sorry to hear u are in that situation. What city are u in and what sort of jobs are u after in case we have contacts . 

Something else to consider which I have also done in the past is start up ur own cleaning company with an abn and go door knock at real estates and do their final cleans after tenants vacate. It's hard work but it's money and if u have a friend/partner with a ute u can incorporate a rubbish removal / and or lawns business and offer 3 in one services I found real estates jumped at this if reasonably priced. Just an idea night not suit all


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for that aussieboy. Chicken999 please let me know how you go and good luck


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks mish and will do . Are u off soon to see ur other half? Things are calmer there now? As glad as I am that kobo is here must say u enjoyed living in all these unusual places , Egypt would be wonderful to experience as/with a local!


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I not u I mean lol


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> Thanks mish and will do . Are u off soon to see ur other half? Things are calmer there now? As glad as I am that kobo is here must say u enjoyed living in all these unusual places , Egypt would be wonderful to experience as/with a local!


Yes I leave on Sunday night. Really hoping it doesn't rain today as still have to wash clothes and pack lol. They tell me things are calmer there but we will see - it doesn't stop everyone at home worrying! My team leader even wants me to email him every few days so he knows I am ok and doesn't need to replace me haha.

I think we all have things we miss or will miss. For me I miss going to different countries. This will be my 4th time in just over 12 months to Egypt and sometimes wish could go somewhere else - the things we do for love!


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Lol I don't know if I would classify that as a little thing - half way across the world 4 times in 12 months ! Wow that's definitely love! Safe travels and have a wonderful time


----------



## waitingwaiting (Feb 17, 2013)

It's so interesting to see how others think about and handle difficult situations, I wasn't quite so lucky, after months & months of planning, waiting on immigration, the excitement and the hopes, my fiance bailed out and went home after 3 months. I'm happy most of you handle the stress of living in a new land, I wish you all the very best.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

sorry but in all relationships shit happens


----------



## waitingwaiting (Feb 17, 2013)

yep it does


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

waitingwaiting said:


> yep it does


Please private message me, my heart is going out to you


----------



## Yasmine (Sep 8, 2013)

It is hard to find a happier place to be for people who like to live in a warm climate! According to a recent UN study, Australia is the 10th happiest country in the world, and all the happier countries on their list (e.g. Denmark, Sweden and Canada) are quite cold...


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you so much @ chikken999, that's really a good idea! let me know how you go, I might try that too.


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yasmine said:


> It is hard to find a happier place to be for people who like to live in a warm climate! According to a recent UN study, Australia is the 10th happiest country in the world, and all the happier countries on their list (e.g. Denmark, Sweden and Canada) are quite cold...


I must live in the wrong part of Australia, because I've never been colder in winter. Of course, that has more to do with the building standards than the temperature.


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

That's right- winters here can really suck- bad heating.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ozz777 said:


> I must live in the wrong part of Australia, because I've never been colder in winter. Of course, that has more to do with the building standards than the temperature.


We complain when it hits single digits that it is cold lol. Queensland and nt and I think wa don't really have a winter compared to alot of other places. I like in queensland and our spring max temperature in the 30's


----------



## dany 777 (Sep 25, 2013)

Wa wa wa all the way..


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dany777
I don't understand your post


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I interpreted that as dany cheering for WA (Western Australia). Hope I'm right, lol.


----------



## 2110Lin (Oct 21, 2013)

well well, just adding my 100 cents to the original post here though i did enjoy all the off-topics discussion.

i just registered today. it's actually this threat that inspired me to register.

to be honest, i have had second thought of migrating to australia. i came here on a student visa (still on student visa hehe but hopefully might change in the next 12 months). i'm putting all the blame on DIAC for making such strict policy though i do understand they have to because they simply can't just let one into the country without proper eligibility and everything.

basically, along the way of studying, i managed to make a few friendship and then bang, i met my partner last october (on the halloween night - so we're really excited about the coming halloween ). anyway, i was looking into applying for PR on the basis of skilled migrant for two purposes: i wanna live in australia because most people aren't as judgmental as those from where i'm from and most importantly to be with my partner, but the chance is damn slim because i'm studying public relations which is not on demand. anyhow, my partner and i are going for the partner visa on the basis of de facto relationship. at the moment, we're right at the beginning stage and planning and preparing.

to be honest, it has been a stressful 4 months for both of us because our families have different believes in regards to "a genuine relationship" but i believe that our LOVE has been helping us in making this decision and our commitment to each other has soften both sides' family. i just hope that immigration will get that impression too when we lodge our application in 12 months time.

i so can relate to all of you who are missing family and friends rather than the actual country because it certainly is happening to me too. i am so grateful to be able to find you like-minded people who are in similar situations 

good luck to all of those who're going apply for any type of visa. we all need luck in one way or another.

p.s: i'm not from australia. i just registered under australian flag but now can't change :O

-2110Lin


----------



## pradeep278 (Dec 26, 2013)

Australia is the best country to live.


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

ive been living here since july the 9th and love it already buying a house and have a great job


----------



## redhat79 (Dec 17, 2013)

I love not-too-extreme-weather here, laidback life style and working environment here is good, maybe iam lucky got a good place to work, 9 hours flight to my hometown, not too bad.


----------



## Roxy (Oct 12, 2012)

What you guys are talking about is what I have been worried about too. I am going to move down under in June. I have lived there before for one year and I was perfectly fine (didn' get homesick at all). Over the last three years back home I was going through regular ups and downs. Eventhough I am at home with all my friends and family, I felt the feeling of what it would be like to be away from everything and felt sort of like homesick (sounds a bit weird)  . I just look at things differently and started to like everything in my home country (which is probably only because I know that I will be leaving). I love my partner with all my heart and all we want is to be together. I just ask myself sometimes whether you can ever get used to being homesick? Because I know that I will get homesick some days, it is probably just going to be ups and downs as well. I get a little worried if you eventually reach a point where you just can't handle it any longer and have to return home, which would be pretty bad because you had spent years trying to organise your life so that you can live together. I would hate that to happen and I will try everything not to get to that point. 

When I talk to my family about my move their face immediately turns sad which is just breaking my heart. All they wanted is their kids to live close by and -when it comes to that- see their grandkids growing up. I feel like I am ruining their dreams. I want them to be happy and I wonder if they could ever be truly happy for me. Of course they are saying that they want me to be happy but it makes it really hard when you know that by that you are making people that matter to you really sad. This is definitely a very hard situation and I am really glad that I am not the only one going through this 

For those who have been living in OZ for a while now; were you worried about getting homesick before you actually left your home country? What is it like now; better or worse than what you expected?


----------

